# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2023



## Dan (1 Jan 2023 às 10:16)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 10:29)

Acumulados já superiores a 40 mm  (40,59) pela Boavista/Campo Alegre. 2023 começa bem molhado no Porto.


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2023 às 11:20)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui foi uma noite bem animada, sobretudo entre as 6 e as 9 da manhã. 

Com a trovoada acabei, como sempre, por ficar sem energia durante cerca de 1 hora. Mesmo assim registo até ao momento 71 mm acumulados. Os meus vizinhos próximos no Sopo e junto ao rio Minho acumulam 107 e 122 mm até este momento.

Continua a chover e a temperatura mantém-se amena: 12.8ºC.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 11:22)

Agora sim no tópico correto.

Ainda fiz um vídeo com a a janela entreaberta, e esta fase não foi a pior, nem a mais prolongada em termos de chuva forte, também captei relâmpago e trovão ( até  os cães da vizinhança ladraram/ ganiram).




Continua a chover grosso e com intensidade, 43.8 mm.


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2023 às 11:22)

Bom dia .
Dia de muita chuva ( com períodos de autênticos dilúvios ) e forte trovoada .
O acumulado vai com 72 mm .


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 11:26)

A caminho dos 50 mm por aqui com 48.8 mm, continua a chover.

O vento continua de  Sul/SW,  temperatura estável, pelo que a frente ainda não passou na totalidade.

Já vão mais de  1000 mm desde 01/10/2022 com 1021.0 mm acumulados, em 3 meses é obra* *


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 11:28)

Snifa disse:


> Agora sim no tópico correto.
> 
> Ainda fiz um vídeo com a a janela entreaberta, e esta fase não foi a pior, nem a mais prolongada em termos de chuva forte, também captei relâmpago e trovão ( até  os cães da vizinhança ladraram/ ganiram).
> 
> ...


Obrigado 

51,31 mm agora


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 11:57)

Porto​Trânsito cortado na marginal do Douro em dois pontos.​
*O trânsito está cortado na Avenida Gustavo Eiffel, entre a Ribeira e o Freixo, e na Avenida Basílio Telles, entre a Rua do Ouro e D. Pedro V, no Porto, devido a inundações.*

A ANEPC colocou sob alerta vermelho, a partir das 00:00 de domingo, os distritos do Porto, Viana do Castelo, Braga e Aveiro.

As perspetivas e mau tempo levaram mesmo vários municípios do Norte do país, como Porto, Vila Nova de Gaia, Matosinhos, Ponte de Lima, Guimarães, entre outros, a cancelaram os festejos de fim de ano, devido ao agravamento das condições meteorológicas.

A ANEPC tem quatro estados de alerta especial (azul, amarelo, laranja e vermelho), que determinam o reforço da monitorização e incremento do grau de prontidão do dispositivo.

A Proteção Civil alertou ainda para a possibilidade de cheias em meio urbano em especial no Norte e Centro do país, recomendando a redução de deslocações na noite de fim de ano.









						Trânsito cortado na marginal do Douro em dois pontos
					

O trânsito está cortado na Avenida Gustavo Eiffel, entre a Ribeira e o Freixo, e na Avenida Basílio Telles, entre a Rua do Ouro e D. Pedro V, no Porto, devido a inundações.




					www.jn.pt
				




Deve ser na zona da cascata mostrada num vídeo há uns tempos... 

Sempre que chove muito aquilo parece as "quedas do Niagara"... enquanto não acontecer uma tragédia, ninguém resolve o  problema...


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 11:59)

Em Atualização​Alto Minho em aflição com inundações devido a chuva torrencial.​
Hoje às 11:29






*Estradas cortadas, inundadas ou obstruídas por aluimentos de terras ou quedas de muros, árvores e estruturas. Automóveis submersos ou em apuros em zonas alagadas. Bombeiros, Proteção Civil e GNR empenham este domingo todos os meios no socorro em ocorrências resultantes do mau tempo que está a afetar a região do Alto Minho, desde sábado ao final do dia. As autoridades apelam à população para que não arrisque circular pelas vias inundadas.*

Segundo fonte do Comando Territorial da GNR de Viana do Castelo, esta manhã, os pedidos de auxílio não tem parado de chegar.









						Alto Minho em aflição com inundações devido a chuva torrencial
					

Estradas cortadas, inundadas ou obstruídas por aluimentos de terras ou quedas de muros, árvores e estruturas. Automóveis submersos ou em apuros em zonas alagadas. Bombeiros, Proteção Civil e GNR empenham este domingo todos os meios no socorro em ocorrências resultantes do mau tempo que está a...




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Tmsf (1 Jan 2023 às 12:00)

Já tenho o campo transformado num rio de novo


----------



## Stinger (1 Jan 2023 às 12:02)

Por aqui esteve a chover moderadamente durante algumas horas e com vento fraco . Deve ser um evento localizado pois aqui de facto nada se notou com severidade. Neste momento já nao chove 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (1 Jan 2023 às 12:03)

Serra de pias
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2023 às 12:06)

Por aqui já atingi os 95 mm. Em Tomino, do lado de lá do rio, segue com 146 mm. No topo do Sopo 118 mm e em Seixas 128 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 12:13)

Stinger disse:


> Por aqui esteve a chover moderadamente durante algumas horas e com vento fraco . Deve ser um evento localizado pois aqui de facto nada se notou com severidade. Neste momento já nao chove
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


Se puxares as imagens de radar para trás, verás que as linhas de precipitação mais intensa passaram, quase todas, a norte e a sul de Gondomar.

Pelo Porto continua a somar; 57,91 mm agora.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 12:15)

Volta a chover com intensidade, já nos 52.6 mm, a somar


----------



## bukowski (1 Jan 2023 às 12:18)

bem mais calmo, agora. 
mas foi uma madrugada/manhã violenta! vento com rajadas muito muito fortes e períodos de chuva, já depois das 9h, bastante intensa! 
temperatura continua na linha do novo habitual, acima dos 12/13º.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2023 às 12:24)

Castanheira segue nos 110 mm.
Valores astronómicos.

Ontem o ecm metia 120 mm para a zona.


----------



## bukowski (1 Jan 2023 às 12:33)

voltou a descarregar, agora. e intenso mesmo! temperaratura nos 14,5º.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2023 às 12:36)

Isto é que vai uma seca... 
Nada de novo a registar.
Chuva.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2023 às 12:43)

O acumulado subiu para os 83 mm .
Situação complicada por aqui com vários deslizamentos de terra , estradas submersas com rios a transbordar e muitas árvores derrubadas . Muito trabalho para os bombeiros no dia de ano novo.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 13:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Isto é que vai uma seca...
> Nada de novo a registar.
> Chuva.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


É uma seca especial: molhada! 
------------------------------------
64,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2023 às 13:28)

Impressionante o acumulado na estação de Vila Nova de Cerveira (Aérodromo), *167mm *desde as meia-noite, dos quais 123mm entre as 5h e as 9h, com um pico de 49,8mm entre as 8h e as 9h.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2023 às 13:32)

DaniFR disse:


> Impressionante o acumulado na estação de Vila Nova de Cerveira (Aérodromo), *167mm *desde as meia-noite, dos quais 123mm entre as 5h e as 9h, com um pico de 49,8mm entre as 8h e as 9h.


Só para complementar. Acumulados horários completamente absurdos!
6h: *25,9 mm*
7h: *21,2 mm*
8h: *26,0 mm*
9h: *49,8 mm*


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2023 às 13:36)

DaniFR disse:


> Impressionante o acumulado na estação de Vila Nova de Cerveira (Aérodromo), *167mm *desde as meia-noite, dos quais 123mm entre as 5h e as 9h, com um pico de 49,8mm entre as 8h e as 9h.


O aérodromo agora só recebe hidroaviões .
Tem chovido continuamente todo o dia, agora com menor intensidade. Os acumulados das estações nesta zona do vale do Minho já ultrapassam todos os 100 mm. Tominho do lado oposto do rio em relação ao aérodromo atinge os 149 mm.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 14:11)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento no Porto


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2023 às 14:12)

Ainda o dia vai a meio e a minha estação já ultrapassou o acumulado do mês de janeiro de 2022.

Valor máximo acumulado para este mês entre 2016 e 2022: 466,6 mm em janeiro de 2016.


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2023 às 14:12)

Não pára de chover , o acumulado já vai nos 93 mm .


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2023 às 14:13)

ampa62 disse:


> Ainda o dia vai a meio e a minha estação já ultrapassou o acumulado do mês de janeiro de 2022.
> 
> Valor máximo acumulado para este mês entre 2016 e 2022: 466,6 mm em janeiro de 2016.


 Idem .


----------



## slbgdt (1 Jan 2023 às 14:14)

Muita ocorrência aberta em Viana..
Pelos grupos de operações stop, rios que simplesmente passam por cima das estradas


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 14:20)

Incrivel o que chove, 72.4 mm e a contar 

Imagens impressionantes na CMTV neste momento.


----------



## darque_viana (1 Jan 2023 às 14:30)

slbgdt disse:


> Muita ocorrência aberta em Viana..
> Pelos grupos de operações stop, rios que simplesmente passam por cima das estradas


Mesmo, cenário de caos no alto Minho. É impossível relatar ou mostrar aqui todas as situações de que se vão tendo conhecimento.


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2023 às 14:36)

Parte da muralha da fortaleza de Valença ruiu.









						Nem a muralha da Fortaleza de Valença resistiu ao mau tempo
					

Câmara apela aos cidadãos que evitem sair de casa




					ominho.pt


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 14:43)

Pausa para o almoço e, entretanto, o acumulado já subiu para os 81,31 mm...


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 15:20)

Um pormenor da aproximação da  frente hoje de manhã,  pouco antes de começar o dilúvio, aqui já chovia com gotas grossas e ouviam-se trovões vindos do mar:








A chuva continua, 75.8 mm acumulados, está tudo alagado no campo de futebol, notem também os bancos do lado direito que foram levantados do chão com a força do vento.

Há minutos:


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 15:37)

Actualização: +5,1 mm no registo das 15h +0,7 mm às 15:10.

Total do evento: *211,1 mm em 24 horas*. Continua a chover.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 15:58)

*Porto Massarelos*: *95,3 mm* em 24 horas.
Porto S.Gens: *83,0 mm*/24h
Pedras Rubras:* 75,7 mm*/24h
Serra do Pilar: *63,7 mm*/24h

Continua a chover nestas estações.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 16:04)

StormRic disse:


> Continua a chover nestas estações.



Por aqui volta a chover com intensidade, atingidos os 81.6 mm.


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2023 às 16:05)

O acumulado de hoje segue com 97 mm .
Tatual : 10 ° c


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 16:06)

*23 horas de chuva* em *V.N.Cerveira*, com apenas alguns períodos de 10 minutos sem acumulação.

*213,8 mm*

Já não apanhei a tabela completa mas terá havido acumulado > 20 mm em 10 minutos inserido naquela hora dos 49,8 mm horários.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 16:09)

A imagem de radar parece querer indicar uma diminuição na precipitação agora. O acumulado está nos *86,11 mm*.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 16:10)

StormRic disse:


> *23 horas de chuva* em *V.N.Cerveira*, com apenas alguns períodos de 10 minutos sem acumulação.
> 
> *213,8 mm*
> 
> Já não apanhei a tabela completa mas terá havido acumulado > 20 mm em 10 minutos inserido naquela hora dos 49,8 mm horários.


Imagino como estarão as linhas de água com tanta chuva. O Coura deve estar monstruoso!


----------



## Thomar (1 Jan 2023 às 16:11)

StormRic disse:


> *23 horas de chuva* em *V.N.Cerveira*, com apenas alguns períodos de 10 minutos sem acumulação.
> 
> *213,8 mm*
> 
> Já não apanhei a tabela completa mas terá havido acumulado > 20 mm em 10 minutos inserido naquela hora dos 49,8 mm horários.


Mais um bocadinho e :

_"_

_Maior valor da precipitação em 24 horas__220,0 mm_​_Penhas da Saúde__14-01-1977_
_"
Dados IPMA extremos climatológicos_


----------



## GabKoost (1 Jan 2023 às 16:39)

Por cá apenas uns modestos e insignificantes 63mm até ver.

Mais importante do que isso é ter ultrapassado 1500mm em 3 meses de chuva praticamente ininterrupta desde o início do ano hidrológico.

Ontem pela manhã aproveitei para ir dar a última volta de BTT do ano e o cenário nos montes e campos era absolutamente impressionante. Caia água por todo o lado. Regos, ribeiros e riachos todos fora do leito. Água que literalmente brotava do solo e jorrava por entre fendas dos penedos. Os campos regurgitavam água que escorria velozmente para para os canais de drenagem naturais e encanalizados pelo homem antigamente para a moagem dos cereais.

Pequenos cursos que passam o ano secos vão pelas encostas abaixo em torrentes impressionantes. Mini cascatas de água apareceram do nada vindas dos valados e tornavam os trilhos em caminhos cobertos de água. Várias vezes tivemos que desmontar e andar com água pelos joelhos e bicicletas às costas.

Hoje não me atrevi a meter o nariz fora de casa mas com mais estes 60+mm atrevo-me a dizer que nunca na vida vi as terras tão saturadas de água.


----------



## frederico (1 Jan 2023 às 17:03)

As estações do IPMA de Pinhão e de Miranda do Douro não estão a funcionar bem.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 17:05)

João Pedro disse:


> A imagem de radar parece querer indicar uma diminuição na precipitação agora. O acumulado está nos *86,11 mm*.



Finalmente parou de chover em Cerveira, às 16:30.

*181,0 mm* regista a EMA de Cerval hoje.
A que se somam os *34,8 mm* acumulados ontem (tudo desde as 16:50), perfaz uma das maiores "chuvadas" registadas no território do continente desde que há registos:* 215,8 mm* em 24 horas.

Edição: mais uns pingos, 0,2 mm às 16:50 arredonda o acumulado total nas 24 horas para *216,0 mm*.


----------



## frederico (1 Jan 2023 às 17:05)

GabKoost disse:


> Por cá apenas uns modestos e insignificantes 63mm até ver.
> 
> Mais importante do que isso é ter ultrapassado 1500mm em 3 meses de chuva praticamente ininterrupta desde o início do ano hidrológico.
> 
> ...


Há quantos anos não temos 5000 mm no Gerês? Seria óptimo que o IPMA tivesse uma estação na serra, se aí vão com 1500 mm no Gerês qual será o acumulado? 2000? 2500?


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2023 às 17:25)

Coura hoje em Covas. 

































Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 17:37)

ampa62 disse:


> Coura hoje em Covas.



Impressionante, preocupante, mas... belo, a visão de toda esta água não pode deixar de ser bela. Muito boas fotos.

E continua a chover (fraco) em Cerveira,* 182,1 mm* acumulados só hoje.

Porto Massarelos hoje já vai nos *75,5 mm*.


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2023 às 17:38)

E mais Coura. Esta água canalizada para o Alentejo seria muito útil.


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2023 às 17:43)

Por aqui ainda chove: 112 mm acumulados. Em Covas2 e Seixas: 139 mm; Em Tomino: 160 mm.


----------



## GabKoost (1 Jan 2023 às 17:47)

frederico disse:


> Há quantos anos não temos 5000 mm no Gerês? Seria óptimo que o IPMA tivesse uma estação na serra, se aí vão com 1500 mm no Gerês qual será o acumulado? 2000? 2500?



Sei que existia uma na Pedra Bela. Mas nunca meti os olhos nos dados da mesma nem sei se ela realmente está operacional. O PNPG terá certamente estações deles se bem que derivado do estado calamitoso das suas finanças e gestão caótica, não me surpreenderia que estivessem todas fora de serviço ou pessimamente afinadas.

De qualquer forma o Gerês terá gigantescas diferenças de precipitação derivado da grande variedade de altitude e obstáculos orográficos de todos os tipos.

Se 1500 já se atingiram em todo o lado nas terras baixas do Minho, podemos muito bem concluir que as zonas mais chuvosas do parque estão bem acima disso.


----------



## GabKoost (1 Jan 2023 às 17:48)

ampa62 disse:


> E mais Coura. Esta água canalizada para o Alentejo seria muito útil.


Põe-te a dar-lhes ideias e depois chora.


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2023 às 18:07)

ampa62 disse:


> E mais Coura. Esta água canalizada para o Alentejo seria muito útil.


  Não , cada um tem que se gerir com a água que tem . Esta água é nossa e tranvases são aberrações ecológicas.


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2023 às 18:09)

Acumulado de hoje nos 99 mm .
Muitas estradas cortadas aqui na minha zona , de Viana do Castelo para Esposende só se vai pela auto - estrada , a A28 . A Nacional 13 e várias estradas municipais estão cortadas.


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2023 às 18:15)

Rio Neiva .


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2023 às 18:29)

Crazyrain disse:


> Não , cada um tem que se gerir com a água que tem . Esta água é nossa e tranvases são aberrações ecológicas.


Esta água em pouco tempo está no mar... Nesse contexto qualquer barragem é uma aberração ecológica. 


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2023 às 18:34)

ampa62 disse:


> Esta água em pouco tempo está no mar... Nesse contexto qualquer barragem é uma aberração ecológica.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


As barragens são aberrações ecológicas .


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2023 às 18:35)

Neste momento atinjo os 100 mm de acumulado no dia de hoje .


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2023 às 18:42)

ampa62 disse:


> Esta água em pouco tempo está no mar... Nesse contexto qualquer barragem é uma aberração ecológica.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


O Algarve podia bem ter uma central de dessalinização , o Alentejo podia fazer um aproveitamento bem melhor com as águas da chuva que muitas vezes lá caem em regime torrencial . O problema é que quando se pretende ter uma economia à base de campos de golfe ou de culturas de regadio em regiões secas , a água disponível nunca vai chegar.


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2023 às 18:54)

Crazyrain disse:


> O Algarve podia bem ter uma central de dessalinização , o Alentejo podia fazer um aproveitamento bem melhor com as águas da chuva que muitas vezes lá caem em regime torrencial . O problema é que quando se pretende ter uma economia à base de campos de golfe ou de culturas de regadio em regiões secas , a água disponível nunca vai chegar.


Concordo plenamente. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (1 Jan 2023 às 19:16)

Crazyrain disse:


> Não , cada um tem que se gerir com a água que tem . Esta água é nossa e tranvases são aberrações ecológicas.


É nossa...no mar só se for


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 19:24)

ampa62 disse:


> Coura hoje em Covas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caudal brutal, como já seria de esperar. As fotos do açude têm tanto de belo como de assustador, conhecendo o lugar em condições de maior normalidade. Obrigado pelos registos e partilha!


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2023 às 19:29)

Aumentou novamente a intensidade da chuva. 113 mm acumulados neste momento. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2023 às 19:44)

Muralhas de Valença hoje. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (1 Jan 2023 às 19:49)

Ferreirinha gondomar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (1 Jan 2023 às 19:52)

Penide


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 19:55)

Para comparação com as fotos do @ampa62 , uma foto do açude de Pagade, em condições normais:





------------------------------

Pelo Porto parece que a torneira fechou ou está para fechar.  92,2 mm acumulados. Não me consigo lembrar de um acumulado diário tão alto no Porto nos meus já muitos anos de residência na cidade. Mas a minha memória já não é o que era...


----------



## frederico (1 Jan 2023 às 19:55)

ampa62 disse:


> Esta água em pouco tempo está no mar... Nesse contexto qualquer barragem é uma aberração ecológica.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


Fazendo off topic… nem toda a água tem de ficar retida e alguma água deve chegar ao mar para transportar sedimentos e nutrientes pois se assim não for mais tarde ou mais cedo a Costa sofre erosão e recuo e os recursos pesqueiros serão afectados. 

O Algarve teria a sua situação resolvida se fosse feita a obra no Pomarão para ligação do Guadiana a Odeleite. De resto, as câmaras deveriam ser proibidas de pôr relvados em rotundas e espaços públicos quando deveriam pôr plantas que não precisam de rega. E existem outras pequenas medidas como aumento da eficiência da rede que continua a ter muitas perdas…


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 20:00)

ampa62 disse:


> Muralhas de Valença hoje.
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


Já não é a primeira vez que isto acontece... lembro-me de uma outra vez há não muitos anos.
E aqueles jovens temerários por ali a andar mesmo na beirinha da derrocada hum? Valentes!


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 20:10)

Por aqui finalmente já não chove, acumulados 89.2 mm.  

O vento já rodou e a temperatura desceu para uns frescos 10.3ºc actuais e que são a mínima do dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2023 às 20:47)

Boas.

Castanheira nos 133 mm
Desde 1 de outubro até agora: 1917 mm


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2023 às 21:40)

Pela primeira vez hoje  apareceram algumas abertas ,   o acumulado vai com 100 mm.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Jan 2023 às 22:23)

João Pedro disse:


> aqueles jovens temerários por ali a andar mesmo na beirinha da derrocada hum? Valentes!




Não era bem esse adjectivo que eu usaria...


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 22:33)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não era bem esse adjectivo que eu usaria...


Não detetaste o grãozinho/pitada de ironia no meu comentário? Não me acredito! 
Devia ter escrito "Ah valentes!  "


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Jan 2023 às 22:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Não detetaste o grãozinho/pitada de ironia no meu comentário? Não me acredito!
> Devia ter escrito "Ah valentes!  "



Detectei, detectei. Só não sou tão fofinha como tu! :-)


----------



## manchester (1 Jan 2023 às 23:26)

O Rio Leça cresceu bastante e deve ter feito das suas ao longo do seu percurso...pela zona circundante do Maiashopping inundou os campos todos...imagino a situação junto à Milaneza


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2023 às 23:39)

Boa noite.

Pouco vi deste belo dia de chuva. O trabalho...o trabalho.
Vou tentar inteirar-me melhor do que se passou.

Por cá foram várias as estradas intransitáveis devido à água, uma ou outra derrocada de menor expressão. O "normal" portanto.

O *acumulado* está nos *68,9 mm*. Até parece pouco comparado com os valores bem altos já por cá reportados. É só mais um dos vários dias de chuva abundante (>50 mm) deste outono-inverno.
O vento mais forte esteve presente ao início da manhã, soprando moderado a forte, com rajadas fortes.

E a temperatura lá desceu agora pela noite, neste momento sigo com 8,2ºC e 93% de Hr.

Continuação de excelente 2023


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 23:58)

Foi entre Lima e Minho que no território do continente se atingiram os maiores acumulados hoje (e cumulativamente com ontem, dado que não houve interrupção pela passagem da data).
A pior das situações para gerar precipitação persistente e repetidamente forte é a de um sistema frontal com sucessivas ondulações, ou seja, conduzido por um jet stream em altitude alinhado com a frente.

No vídeo do radar de Arouca é notável o serpentear da frente sobre o Alto Minho, durante a madrugada e início da manhã do dia 1.


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Jan 2023 às 08:33)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia nublado e com  aguaceiros fracos , que renderam até agora  2 mm . Mês de janeiro segue com 102 mm .
Tatual : 6 ° c


----------



## Pantorra (2 Jan 2023 às 09:18)

Na cidade do Porto está céu azul embora seja impossível ver onde me encontro já que a esta hora ainda está um nevoeiro cerradíssimo que cobre toda a baixa da cidade.


----------



## ampa62 (2 Jan 2023 às 09:44)

Bom dia, 

Finalmente um dia de sol e temperaturas abaixo dos dois digitos. De momento com 6.8ºC e 3 mm acumulados durante a noite.

Total acumulado do mês: 119,1 mm.


----------



## srr (2 Jan 2023 às 12:23)

TSF - Achei piada o Autarca de Valencia dizer ; que possivelmente foi um raio que provocou
a queda da muralha ( parece me pura invenção ), que vós parece?








						″Local está bastante instável.″ Muralha da Fortaleza de Valença sofreu nova derrocada
					

Técnicos da Direção Geral de Cultura do norte vão deslocar-se ao local para avaliar a situação, numa visita em que estará também presente a ministra da Coesão Territorial, Ana Abrunhosa, e o diretor regional de Cultura do norte.




					www.tsf.pt


----------



## bukowski (2 Jan 2023 às 14:32)

por aqui, para variar, está um dia de sol e algum frio. 
parece-me que é coisa para ficar uns dias.


----------



## guimeixen (2 Jan 2023 às 14:54)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui tivemos um belo nascer do sol com o nevoeiro no vale do rio Cávado. Finalmente um noite mais fresca.
Era água a escorrer por todo o lado onde eu estava e pelo caminho vários campos cheios de água.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2023 às 15:02)

Acumulados do primeiro dia do ano, que não podem ser dissociados dos valores do dia anterior, para se ter uma ideia real do evento:









Incluídas algumas estações periféricas da RLN.

*223,0 mm* Vila Nova de Cerveira
  99,6 mm Monção Valinha
*117,3 mm* Lamas de Mouro Penedo Ribeiro
  73,7 mm Ponte de Lima
  70,0 mm Viana do Castelo
*107,0 mm* Cabril
  94,3 mm Montalegre
  50,9 mm Chaves
  98,8 mm Braga Merelim
*102,5 mm* Barcelos (CIM)
  82,6 mm Esposende (CIM)
  82,2 mm Cabeceiras de Basto
  95,3 mm Vila Nova de Famalicão
  78,7 mm Paços de Ferreira
  81,9 mm Porto Pedras Rubras
  92,8 mm Porto S.Gens
*103,1 mm* Porto Massarelos
  70,8 mm Serra do Pilar
  85,9 mm Luzim
  55,9 mm Vila Real cidade
  52,9 mm Vila Real
  96,7 mm Arouca
  84,0 mm Aveiro
  60,1 mm Dunas de Mira
  66,6 mm Anadia
  73,8 mm Mealhada (CIM)


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2023 às 15:43)

srr disse:


> TSF - Achei piada o Autarca de Valencia dizer ; que possivelmente foi um raio que provocou
> a queda da muralha ( parece me pura invenção ), que vós parece?
> 
> 
> ...



Não está registada no mapa das DEA do IPMA descarga alguma nas proximidades sequer da fortaleza. 
Claro que é o autarca a desculpar a falta de manutenção do monumento e quem sabe algum erro na utilização do interior da muralha (jardim sem escoamento das águas infiltradas no solo, a muralha não tinha sumidouros ou estavam entupidos, a muralha funcionou como um enorme reservatório para o qual não estava concebida, obviamente).


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jan 2023 às 16:31)

StormRic disse:


> Foi entre Lima e Minho que no território do continente se atingiram os maiores acumulados hoje (e cumulativamente com ontem, dado que não houve interrupção pela passagem da data).
> A pior das situações para gerar precipitação persistente e repetidamente forte é a de um sistema frontal com sucessivas ondulações, ou seja, conduzido por um jet stream em altitude alinhado com a frente.
> 
> No vídeo do radar de Arouca é notável o serpentear da frente sobre o Alto Minho, durante a madrugada e início da manhã do dia 1.


Não dá para ver o vídeo, pelo menos eu não consigo. 




Por aqui este sol dá uma sensação de alívio até. Tudo escorre água. Humidade impressionante. Quintal cheio de verdete e até dentro do anexo choveu.


----------



## GabKoost (2 Jan 2023 às 16:39)

ampa62 disse:


> Esta água em pouco tempo está no mar... Nesse contexto qualquer barragem é uma aberração ecológica.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


Técnicamente, toda a barragem é de facto uma aberração ecológica. Destrói ecossistemas, inunda terrenos, altera o clima local, desfigura a paisagem etc.


----------



## GabKoost (2 Jan 2023 às 16:42)

ampa62 disse:


> Concordo plenamente.
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


Não te esqueças de um turismo de massas baseado em modelos balneares de altíssimo consumo de água. São só cerca de 7 milhões numa micro região com clima que tende a ter estações e anos muito secos.


----------



## GabKoost (2 Jan 2023 às 16:47)

StormRic disse:


> Não está registada no mapa das DEA do IPMA descarga alguma nas proximidades sequer da fortaleza.
> Claro que é o autarca a desculpar a falta de manutenção do monumento e quem sabe algum erro na utilização do interior da muralha (jardim sem escoamento das águas infiltradas no solo, a muralha não tinha sumidouros ou estavam entupidos, a muralha funcionou como um enorme reservatório para o qual não estava concebida, obviamente).



Foi precisamente o contrário que ocorreu.

Neste caso foi o "excesso" de manutenção, nomeadamente intervenções feitas por imbecis inqualificáveis em meados do séc XX.

Neste período as "intervenções" de "restauro" da muralha incluíram a impermeabilização das juntas com cimento comum. Ou seja, vedaram o escoamento natural que os muros de pedra proporcionam. Naturalmente, mais cedo ou mais tarde, iria acontecer um evento de precipitação histórico que levaria as paredes a ceder.


----------



## frederico (2 Jan 2023 às 17:01)

GabKoost disse:


> Não te esqueças de um turismo de massas baseado em modelos balneares de altíssimo consumo de água. São só cerca de 7 milhões numa micro região com clima que tende a ter estações e anos muito secos.


Fazendo um pouco de off-topic, nos últimos dez anos foi notório o aumento do número de turistas portugueses  no Algarve, que infelizmente se concentram em pouco mais de um mês. Sucede que há estudos que mostram que o gasto médio por turista é muito baixo, longe da realidade italiana ou grega. Ou seja, este turismo de massas compensa? Seria melhor para todos no Algarve se houvesse metade dos turistas mas fossem pessoas que consomem mais na restauração e comércio locais. Quem lucra com este turismo de massas e sem poder de compra são sobretudo os supermercados das grandes cadeias e as pessoas que fazem arrendamentos “ilegais”! Não são os restaurantes, cafés ou hotelaria. Este turismo exagerado de portugueses tira a qualidade de vida nas férias a todos! E há impactos no Ambiente dos quais ninguém fala. Há cada vez mais turistas nas ilhas barreira e têm feito coisas que o Plano de Ordenamento não previa. A Ria Formosa não pode ser uma reserva de Avifauna e estar parte do ano a abarrotar de pessoas.  A tendência é para piorar pois as autarquias querem mais e mais concessões de praia e mais e mais blocos de apartamentos para entrar dinheiro de IMIs. Eu este ano fui a uma praia já longe donde está a casa dos meus pais pois em todas as praias próximas era impossível estacionar!  Além disso não gosto de praias a abarrotar de pessoas. Fazia 12 kms para ir à praia. Pelo menos esta praia que não digo qual é tinha lugar para estacionar e pouca gente. Ainda não foi descoberta pelos turistas! Aguentará quanto tempo?


----------



## GabKoost (2 Jan 2023 às 17:22)

frederico disse:


> Fazendo um pouco de off-topic, nos últimos dez anos foi notório o aumento do número de turistas portugueses  no Algarve, que infelizmente se concentram em pouco mais de um mês. Sucede que há estudos que mostram que o gasto médio por turista é muito baixo, longe da realidade italiana ou grega. Ou seja, este turismo de massas compensa? Seria melhor para todos no Algarve se houvesse metade dos turistas mas fossem pessoas que consomem mais na restauração e comércio locais. Quem lucra com este turismo de massas e sem poder de compra são sobretudo os supermercados das grandes cadeias e as pessoas que fazem arrendamentos “ilegais”! Não são os restaurantes, cafés ou hotelaria. Este turismo exagerado de portugueses tira a qualidade de vida nas férias a todos! E há impactos no Ambiente dos quais ninguém fala. Há cada vez mais turistas nas ilhas barreira e têm feito coisas que o Plano de Ordenamento não previa. A Ria Formosa não pode ser uma reserva de Avifauna e estar parte do ano a abarrotar de pessoas.  A tendência é para piorar pois as autarquias querem mais e mais concessões de praia e mais e mais blocos de apartamentos para entrar dinheiro de IMIs. Eu este ano fui a uma praia já longe donde está a casa dos meus pais pois em todas as praias próximas era impossível estacionar!  Além disso não gosto de praias a abarrotar de pessoas. Fazia 12 kms para ir à praia. Pelo menos esta praia que não digo qual é tinha lugar para estacionar e pouca gente. Ainda não foi descoberta pelos turistas! Aguentará quanto tempo?



Sou licenciado em Turismo e fiz um estudo de caso em sazonalidade turística e o impacto da mesma nas várias regiões de Portugal.

Resumindo e concluíndo para não estender o Off-Topic,  toda a literatura sobre Ordenamento e Planeamento Turístico está definida desde os anos 60. Pouco ou nada mudou acerca da teoria.

Dito isso, quais as autarquias que planeiam e respeitam as mesmas? Virtualmente NENHUMAS. Especialmente aquelas à beira mar. Pequenas autarquias condenadas a vender produtos diferenciados (seja pelo seu isolamento ou falta de grandes atracções) podem ter mais cuidado no que fazem. Silves é um bom caso no Algarve pois, à data que eu conheci um diretor do Turismo daquele concelho, apostavam nas mais valias culturais, paisagísticas e ambientais de um Algarve diferente.

De resto, o país está completamente a saque. Não existe qualquer planeamento a longo prazo e literalmente TODAS as acções verbais que apontam para modelos sustentáveis não passam de propaganda e Green Washing com vista a ganhar votos, galardões, prémios e justificar "investimentos".

Isso é transversal não só ao Turismo como a todos os sectores das autarquias, NUTS e governo de Portugal. 

No Litoral Norte, zona que nos diz mais, não existe qualquer atenção sobre o que a região tem de mais especial: A precipitação muito acima da média Europeia e totalmente fora do contexto do resto do país.

A intensa sazonalidade não é respeitada em termos de investimentos e continuam a abrir hotéis como cogumelos fazendo com que o crescimento do Turismo não compense o aumento da oferta. Ou seja, cada vez temos mais empresas descapitalizadas. Depois, no estio, temos zonas como o Gerês que estão absolutamente invadidas de turismo e visitantes do pior tipo. Literalmente trata-se em alguns casos de turismo de massas em zonas de proteção da Biosfera. 

O potencial agrícola desta região foi dizimado pelo abandono rural e urbanização sem nexo nenhum. Grande parte dos vales mais povoados (Cávado e Ave) são verdadeiros caixotes do lixo sub urbanos onde todo o tipo de território e ocupação partilha o mesmo espaço. Quintas abandonadas, fábricas de zinco, moradias de luxo, prédios já degradados, pavilhões e armazéns, explorações agrícolas e turísticas, eucaliptais, vias rápidas e auto estradas, caminhos rurais etc. Este problema está já a expandir-se para áreas até há 2 décadas ainda mais ou menos decentes. Sejam vilas do Alto Minho ou aldeias de montanha, não existe nexo nem fiscalização.

Invernos como este, longos e pesados no que toca à chuva, são na realidade invernos "normais" e que se repetem várias vezes todas as décadas. Se o Algarve tem falta de água para alimentar o seu turismo voraz e canibal, o Noroeste tem uma série de outros problemas completamente opostos mas que resultam no mesmo caos.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2023 às 17:39)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Não dá para ver o vídeo, pelo menos eu não consigo



Tens toda a razão, falha minha, deixei o vídeo em privado. Não sei porquê o Youtube nem sempre põe em público por defeito. 
Quer dizer que ninguém viu o vídeo até agora.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2023 às 17:48)

GabKoost disse:


> Neste período as "intervenções" de "restauro" da muralha incluíram a impermeabilização das juntas com cimento comum. Ou seja, vedaram o escoamento natural que os muros de pedra proporcionam. Naturalmente, mais cedo ou mais tarde, iria acontecer um evento de precipitação histórico que levaria as paredes a ceder.



Era exactamente isso que eu pensava, deixou de ter escoamento natural. Aquilo não era para funcionar como um reservatório estanque.
Como é que pode haver tanta incompetência?? E admira que não tenha acontecido antes, mas de certa forma este poderá ter sido um evento histórico a nível local, ou então actualmente olharam para as juntas e acharam que precisavam de "restauro". Não percebo é como o IPPAR não sabia que as intervenções não tinham respeitado a construção original.
Aliás, já tenho observado esses restauros de muralhas de pedra feitos dessa maneira, e sempre me perguntei se aquilo podia estar correcto, em todos os aspectos incluindo o da drenagem embora o que está mais à vista é em primeiro lugar o aspecto visual desvirtuado.


----------



## frederico (2 Jan 2023 às 17:56)

GabKoost disse:


> Sou licenciado em Turismo e fiz um estudo de caso em sazonalidade turística e o impacto da mesma nas várias regiões de Portugal.
> 
> Resumindo e concluíndo para não estender o Off-Topic,  toda a literatura sobre Ordenamento e Planeamento Turístico está definida desde os anos 60. Pouco ou nada mudou acerca da teoria.
> 
> ...


Excelente comentário. O Minho e o Algarve são as duas regiões mais típicas de Portugal e mais singulares mas também são as que estão mais destruídas.  O Noroeste de Portugal e o Algarve vistos do céu são as regiões mais desordenadas que conheço na Europa. O Noroeste é também a região com a paisagem mais descaracterizada que conheço em toda a Europa, além do caos que referes, há o eucalipto em minifúndio que é uma aberração económica e ecológica!

Quanto ao Gerês, a última vez que lá estive fiquei chocado com a quantidade enorme de casas junto à Caniçada, recentes, espalhadas pela paisagem… e com as invasoras dentro do parque e o excesso de turistas em locais altamente sensíveis. Não vi qualquer projecto de renaturalização, não vi vigilantes no terreno, nem áreas de acesso condicionado, nem limpeza das invasoras. Achei que para Parque Nacional tinha uma gestão muito má e muito aquém do que se faz em Espanha. Soube-se recentemente que provavelmente há corrupção nos licenciamentos em autarquias em torno do Parque Nacional e que deve haver casas cuja legalização não respeitou a lei. Não quero ofender ninguém mas a ideia que tenho de autarcas locais é que são pessoas incultas, parolas e provincianas que querem encher o parque de moradias de luxo, teleféricos, passadiços e tascas, querem um Parque temático para diversão e não entendem o que é um Parque Nacional, não entendem o valor do património natural do Gerês. As soluções para o Gerês são impossíveis de implementar em Portugal, e passariam por implementar taxas turísticas de entrada para não residentes e o dinheiro iria a cem por cento para manutenção e renaturalização, e pela definição de áreas interditas a toda a gente excepto com autorização do Parque.

E para não ser só Off-Topic já que estamos num tópico de meteorologia e clima, o valor de ontem de Vila Nova de Cerveira ficou ainda longe do recorde para 24 horas no Minho, que supera os 300 mm.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2023 às 18:00)

frederico disse:


> E para não ser só Off-Topic já que estamos num tópico de clima, o valor de ontem de Vila Nova de Cerveira ficou ainda longe do recorde para 24 horas no Minho, que supera os 300 mm.


Precisamente, mas... os recordes acima dos 300 mm não ocorreram a tão baixa altitude como Cerveira e Valença.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2023 às 18:11)

frederico disse:


> Quanto ao Gerês, a última vez que lá estive fiquei chocado com a quantidade enorme de casas junto à Caniçada, recentes, espalhadas pela paisagem… e com as invasoras dentro do parque e o excesso de turistas em locais altamente sensíveis. Não vi qualquer projecto de renaturalização, não vi vigilantes no terreno, nem áreas de acesso condicionado, nem limpeza das invasoras. Achei que para Parque Nacional tinha uma gestão muito má e muito aquém do que se faz em Espanha. Soube-se recentemente que provavelmente há corrupção nos licenciamentos em autarquias em torno do Parque Nacional e que deve haver casas cuja legalização não respeitou a lei. Não quero ofender ninguém mas a ideia que tenho de autarcas locais é que são pessoas incultas, parolas e provincianas que querem encher o parque de moradias de luxo, teleféricos, passadiços e tascas, querem um Parque temático para diversão e não entendem o que é um Parque Nacional, não entendem o valor do património natural do Gerês. As soluções para o Gerês são impossíveis de implementar em Portugal, e passariam por implementar taxas turísticas de entrada para não residentes e o dinheiro iria a cem por cento para manutenção e renaturalização, e pela definição de áreas interditas a toda a gente excepto com autorização do Parque.


Estive no Gerês este Verão passado e observei tudo o que referes, até a construção de moradias escondidas na floresta, calcetamento de trilhos, circulação, até em alta velocidade, e estacionamento de veículos que mesmo nos locais proibidos os vigilantes em viatura passavam e nada diziam. Tive eu de sugerir que tirassem as viaturas pois iam aparecer nas fotografias que eu ia tornar públicas, isto ao longo da estrada da Geira e de Albergaria.


----------



## frederico (2 Jan 2023 às 18:16)

StormRic disse:


> Estive no Gerês este Verão passado e observei tudo o que referes, até a construção de moradias escondidas na floresta, calcetamento de trilhos, circulação, até em alta velocidade, e estacionamento de veículos que mesmo nos locais proibidos os vigilantes em viatura passavam e nada diziam. Tive eu de sugerir que tirassem as viaturas pois iam aparecer nas fotografias que eu ia tornar públicas, isto ao longo da estrada da Geira e de Albergaria.


Ora aí está um problema muito português. Em Portugal ainda se fazem moradias sem licenciamento ou com licenciamentos manhosos e algumas são moradias de luxo. Mais tarde ou mais cedo acabam licenciadas, e demolições nem vê-las. Se há queixas geralmente surgem já passados vários anos e depois estes processos atrasam imenso e nunca acontece nada… algo que deveria ser simples e célere e resolvido em poucos meses com demolição e ponto final. Um caso célebre em Portugal foi a casa de um familiar do Picasso em Cacela Velha construída em cima da falésia e que destruiu fornos romanos. O processo andou duas décadas em tribunal e no fim não aconteceu nada e a casa não foi demolida.

PS: o pior está para chegar e são os estrangeiros que compram terras nas serras e depois metem uma caravana, tendas ou casas de madeira. No Algarve este tipo de situações agravou imenso a progressão de incêndios pois os bombeiros andavam a tentar salvar vidas de gente que vive em caravanas no meio da serra.


----------



## GabKoost (2 Jan 2023 às 18:21)

frederico disse:


> Quanto ao Gerês, a última vez que lá estive fiquei chocado com a quantidade enorme de casas junto à Caniçada, recentes, espalhadas pela paisagem… e com as invasoras dentro do parque e o excesso de turistas em locais altamente sensíveis. Não vi qualquer projecto de renaturalização, não vi vigilantes no terreno, nem áreas de acesso condicionado, nem limpeza das invasoras. Achei que para Parque Nacional tinha uma gestão muito má e muito aquém do que se faz em Espanha. Soube-se recentemente que provavelmente há corrupção nos licenciamentos em autarquias em torno do Parque Nacional e que deve haver casas cuja legalização não respeitou a lei. Não quero ofender ninguém mas a ideia que tenho de autarcas locais é que são pessoas incultas, parolas e provincianas que querem encher o parque de moradias de luxo, teleféricos, passadiços e tascas, querem um Parque temático para diversão e não entendem o que é um Parque Nacional, não entendem o valor do património natural do Gerês. As soluções para o Gerês são impossíveis de implementar em Portugal, e passariam por implementar taxas turísticas de entrada para não residentes e o dinheiro iria a cem por cento para manutenção e renaturalização, e pela definição de áreas interditas a toda a gente excepto com autorização do Parque.
> 
> E para não ser só Off-Topic já que estamos num tópico de meteorologia e clima, o valor de ontem de Vila Nova de Cerveira ficou ainda longe do recorde para 24 horas no Minho, que supera os 300 mm.



Conheço pessoalmente guardas florestais do PNPG e membros de comissões ligadas ao mesmo.

O nível de disparate que existe em torno do mesmo é pura e simplesmente criminoso no sentido mais estrito do termo. As pessoas tem de entender que o principal interesse à volta do parque é económico. Ponto final. A pressão turística é extrema. As zonas circundantes como a Caniçada (fora do parque) são favelas de ricos cujos esgotos vão muitas vezes directamente parar à albufeira (onde andam as ETAR? Sei igualmente de casos onde as fossas são ainda retiradas por tratores e encaminhadas para o ribeiro mais próximo).

O orçamento anual para a gestão do parque é insignificante e mal dá para os poucos guardas terem equipamento funcional.

O governo actual, que passa o tempo em acções de Green Washing e auto bajulação ambiental mais rapidamente atribui milhões a fundações idiotas sem qualquer propósito do que para a gestão do mais emblemático parque do país.

De referir que o PNPG é quanto a mim um parque de inverno e não de verão. O que o torna especial é os seus imensos recursos hidrológicos. Uma visita agora depois das chuvas é uma experiência única com dezenas de cascatas e água por todo o lado. A obra do homem à volta destes recursos é imponente e presente em todo o lado mesmo que não se dê conta. Contudo, o que se vê é exploração de turismo balnear rasca e projectos incríveis de teleféricos em pleno parque para que os veraneantes possam andar de lado para lado num parque de atrações.

300mm num dia não me parece um recorde difícil de bater caso existisse uma rede de estações operacional. O dia de 30/12 e 01/01 podem muito bem ter chegado a estes valores em certas localizações.


----------



## GabKoost (2 Jan 2023 às 18:36)

StormRic disse:


> Era exactamente isso que eu pensava, deixou de ter escoamento natural. Aquilo não era para funcionar como um reservatório estanque.
> Como é que pode haver tanta incompetência?? E admira que não tenha acontecido antes, mas de certa forma este poderá ter sido um evento histórico a nível local, ou então actualmente olharam para as juntas e acharam que precisavam de "restauro". Não percebo é como o IPPAR não sabia que as intervenções não tinham respeitado a construção original.
> Aliás, já tenho observado esses restauros de muralhas de pedra feitos dessa maneira, e sempre me perguntei se aquilo podia estar correcto, em todos os aspectos incluindo o da drenagem embora o que está mais à vista é em primeiro lugar o aspecto visual desvirtuado.



Atenção que a intervenção do século passado advém do projecto à escala nacional do Estado Novo de recuperação dos edifícios históricos e classificados do país. 

Portugal estava literalmente em ruínas e em certos casos, monumentos estavam na penúria literalmente desde que as invasões francesas tinham destruído grande parte do país. Após isso, muitas décadas de uma monarquia falida e governos incompetentes que se sucediam como as estações deixaram ao abandono todo o legado arquitetónico do país.

Este projecto de recuperação foi algo que nunca antes nem depois encontra semelhanças em termos de dimensão e vontade política de manter certos ícones num estado apresentável.

Contudo, estamos a falar das décadas de 40/50/60 onde as teorias modernas de conservação não existiam, muito menos pessoas qualificadas em número suficiente para executar tantas tarefas. de referir ainda que o Estado Novo tinha igualmente um desejo de manifestar a sua grandeza nacionalista o que em muitos casos fez com que se aplicassem mais esforços em estética do que funcionalidade ou respeito pelas traças originais.

A muralha de Valença sofreu as consequências de ter sido intervencionada por sapateiros independentemente ou não da boa vontade do governo. Julgo que a mesma se aguentou muito bem. Foram cerca de 70 anos a levar com intempéries até que a mesma cedeu.

A autarquia afirma que vai reconstruir a mesma. Quero ver se o vão fazer de forma inteligente ou se vão repetir os erros do passado. É que se no primeiro caso até perdoo, fruto dos conhecimentos e limitações da época, a ignorância, agora já não o faço.


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Jan 2023 às 00:03)

Boa noite .
Note fria e com nevoeiro , Tatual : 3 ° c .


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2023 às 09:43)

Bom dia, 

Dia mais frio. 2,7ºC de mínima e atuais 3,7ºC. 

85% HR e 1033 hPa.


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Jan 2023 às 09:59)

Bom dia .
Céu pouco nublado .
Tatual : 7 ° c
Tmin: 2 ° c 
Boa camada de geada.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2023 às 19:29)

Boa noite.

Dia de sol hoje, depois de um dia não tanto assim de sol ontem, com aguaceiros fracos ao longo do dia.
A *Tmín* de hoje foi de* 0,9ºC*, talvez a próxima madrugada traga a necessária geada.
Sigo com *5,7ºC e 89% de Hr*.

Efectivamente hoje foi um dia luminoso, agradável. Que bem que soube e *que bem que faz às almas deste nosso Portugal*.

Perdoem-me mas também tenho que escrever isto: o meu grande amigo de infância partiu hoje. Andava desde o verão deprimido, que neste contexto  de ausência de sol, com dias quase sempre encobertos, não permitiu melhorar a sua auto-estima.
Todos gostamos de chuva, também gostamos de sol. Mas no caso da chuva, o nosso clima impiedoso pode levar a estas situações, pelo passar dos dias num ambiente escuro, cinzento.
Eu sei que é normal o clima ter este efeito no humor das pessoas. Sempre foi e sempre será. E se todos tivermos consciência disto, atentem sempre naqueles que manifestam sintomas, e se puderem busquem ajuda.

Desculpem por estas palavras...

Boa semana a todos e aproveitem o sol enquanto possível


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jan 2023 às 20:11)

Os meus sinceros sentimentos.
É complicado tipo de situações ainda pra mais de forma suponho inesperada.

Sigo com 7°c
Céu limpo.



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Jan 2023 às 09:18)

Bom dia .
Céu pouco nublado. 
Tatual : 5 ° c 
Tmin :  2 ° c
Mais um dia com geada.


----------



## ampa62 (4 Jan 2023 às 09:45)

Bom dia,

Hoje aqueceu um pouco: 4.4ºC de mínima e atuais 5.8ºC.

92% HR e 1036 hPa.


----------



## bukowski (4 Jan 2023 às 10:20)

mais um dia de sol e frio. 
temperaturas, desde que saí de casa, entre os 6º e os 8º.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2023 às 19:49)

Boa noite



Charlie Moreira disse:


> Os meus sinceros sentimentos.
> É complicado tipo de situações ainda pra mais de forma suponho inesperada.


Obrigado.
Sim, completamente inesperado. Infelizmente é mais um entre muitos casos que nos tem aparecido nos últimos 3 meses.

------
Regressando aquilo que nos chama aqui...
Hoje tivemos de novo um dia de bom sol, depois de uma madrugada fria mas com mínimas um pouco mais altas, provavelmente associado à presença do nevoeiro até às primeiras horas da manhã.
O vento soprou sempre fraco, permitindo uma sensação térmica agradável ao longo do dia.
Agora o cair da noite traz-nos o frio de novo, veremos se as mínimas se aproximam dos negativos ou não.

Tmín: 1,7ºC
Tmáx: 14,7ºC

Tactual: 6,3ºC
Hr: 87%


EMA Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: 1,2ºC
Tmáx: 15,0ºC

EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: 1,7ºC
Tmáx: 11,3ºC

Continuação de excelente semana


----------



## ampa62 (5 Jan 2023 às 09:40)

Bom dia,

Não há uma única brisa: 2.9ºC de mínima e atuais 3.8ºC.

87% HR e 1031 hPa.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2023 às 13:39)

É aproveitar este dia bonito e solarengo.
16°c

Maravilha.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2023 às 19:07)

Boa noite.

De facto tempo calmo, ensolarado, com pouco vento, leve brisa apenas. Sensação térmica diurna agradável, agora a pedir bom agasalho.
A geada não quer nada connosco...

*Tmín: 1,4ºC
Tmáx: 14,5ºC

Tactual: 6,0ºC
Hr: 81%


EMA Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: 0,7ºC
Tmáx: 13,9ºC

EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: 0,8ºC
Tmáx: 9,6ºC

Continuação de excelente noite e um Bom dia de Reis  *


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2023 às 19:21)

Boa noite,

Por aqui também  dias bem ensolarados com, noites e manhãs frias.

Mínima de hoje foi 5.5ºc e máxima 15.6ºc.

Neste momento 9.2ºc , vento fraco e 84% HR.

Céu limpo.

Este tempo solarengo, e que tão bem sabe  depois de tanta chuva, irá acabar em breve, amanhã já deverá chover e ainda mais nos dias seguintes, com chuva, novamente por vezes forte e avisos laranja do IPMA.


----------



## Stinger (5 Jan 2023 às 22:38)

Hoje esteve 1 grau em foz de sousa 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (Sexta-Feira às 08:28)

Bom dia, 

Mais uma manhã fria, hoje já com alguma nebulosidade.

Mínima de 4.1ºc.

Neste momento 4.4ºc, vento fraco e 96% HR.


----------



## ampa62 (Sexta-Feira às 09:34)

Bom dia, 

Em modo de estágio para mais um periodo de chuva.

Mín. 2.0ºC, atual 5.0ºC. Quando a temperatura sobe de repente a chuva está por perto.

Hum. a subir para 94%. Barometro a baixar para 1026 hPa.


----------



## Crazyrain (Sexta-Feira às 13:11)

Boa tarde .
Céu com períodos muito nublado. 
Tatual : 13 ° c
Tmin:  2 ° c 
Muitos e gravosos avisos para o fim de semana quer para a precipitação, quer para a agitação marítima quer para o vento .
Com o nível de saturação dos solos e os rios correndo quase cheios , se se confirmarem as previsões , temos mais cheias e inundações garantidas.
Feliz dia de Reis.


----------



## bukowski (Sexta-Feira às 15:13)

por aqui as nuvens andam a rondar mas ainda dá para ver muito sol.
algum frio. manhãs a começar nos 6/7º e agora, por exemplo, está nos 13º... 
o que, para esta zona, muito perto do mar, não sendo muito, já é alguma coisa.

e como já sei o que aí vem, estes últimos dias foram bem bons para desanuviar e limpar o céu e a cabeça de tanta chuva.


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 05:36)

Chuva moderada a forte começou pelo Noroeste da Região, depois das 2h.









A chegada de ar húmido sub-tropical foi notória na estagnação da temperatura, sem haver descida com a noite e madrugada:





V.N.Cerveira, por exemplo, teve temperaturas abaixo dos 10ºC antes da meia-noite, e a partir daí e à medida que a frente quente ia substituindo a massa de ar - de forma lenta como é característico das frentes quentes ao contrário das frentes frias em que a substituição é relativamente brusca - a temperatura foi subindo até valores à volta dos 13ºC ( a máxima nesta altura está em *13,3ºC* ).
O acumulado na EMA desta estação vai em* 15,9 mm*, até às 5:20, começou às 2:00. Até agora a intensidade máxima ficou quase nos 2mm/10 minutos o que já é moderado quase forte, com os valores maiores os mais recentes.






Às 00h não estava assinalada a frente quente e a frente fria ainda vinha longe da Galiza, mas o fluxo de sudoeste e aumento do vento de sul estava bem identificado pelo estreitamento do intervalo das isóbaras no litoral Noroeste da península, uma situação típica, como já ocorreu no início do mês.




Do lado de Espanha, Santiago de Compostela, numerosas estações com mais de 40 mm já acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 06:23)

O* jet stream* aponta para o Noroeste peninsular:






Cerveira *19,0mm* (6h10).


----------



## Crazyrain (Sábado às 08:46)

Bom dia .
Dia de chuva e vento , o acumulado vai com 21 mm .
Tatual : 14 ° c


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 10:42)

Bom dia,

Chove forte pelo Porto há já algum tempo, autêntico temporal.
14.8 mm, a contar 

Janeiro já ultrapassa os 100 mm.


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 10:47)

Que chuvada, e prolongada, 17.2 mm.
Campo de futebol já a ficar com água acumulada.


----------



## guimeixen (Sábado às 11:00)

Bom dia,

Grande chuvada agora, 40,9 mm acumulados


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 11:00)

Que dilúvio por aqui!

21.2 mm.


----------



## ampa62 (Sábado às 11:03)

Bom dia, 

34.8 mm acumulados até ao momento.  Bastante vento com temperatura atual de 12.4ºC.

Acumulado do mês 154 mm (recorde do mês de Janeiro nos meus registos: 467 mm em 2016)


----------



## guimeixen (Sábado às 11:04)

E nestes 4 min passou dos 40,9 mm para os 44,4 mm. Continua a chover bastante.


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 11:06)

É incrível o que chove e não para, campo de futebol  alagado 

24 mm.


----------



## guimeixen (Sábado às 11:09)

Continua a chover bastante, 47,2 mm


----------



## guimeixen (Sábado às 11:15)

E continua, 51,5 mm!


----------



## cardu (Sábado às 11:16)

O radar do ipma deixou de transmitir dados. Que alternativas existem para aceder ao radar?


----------



## guimeixen (Sábado às 11:18)

Já está a acalmar, 52,6 mm. 12 mm nestes últimos 17 min.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (Sábado às 11:22)

O que sofre o litoral norte é inacreditável o que chove há mais de meia hora.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 11:22)

Continua o temporal de chuva, atingidos os 30 mm, chove torrencialmente   visibilidade muito baixa.

Algumas caleiras parecem cascatas..


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 11:30)

36 mm, e continua a chover muito


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 11:42)

40 mm, não para de chover intensamente 

Ouço bombeiros.


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (Sábado às 11:48)

Não há nenhum radar funcional? Era bom saber os ecos que estão a causar estas chuvadas constantes... Nunca vi tanta chuva na minha vida como nos últimos 30/45 minutos!


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 11:50)

Sim, o radar não está a funcionar, estamos " às escuras" 

É complicado acompanhar a situação, mas olhando ao satélite, será para continuar.

Continua esta chuva forte, 41.8 mm.

Ouço muitas sirenes de bombeiros.


----------



## Talhada (Sábado às 11:58)

Rua mouzinho da silveira e rua das flores completamente alagadas




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## jonas_87 (Sábado às 11:59)

Loucura pela serra de corno do Bico.
Castanheira já acumulou 111 mm
Alguns modelos metiam 200 mm neste fim de semana, que esponja.


----------



## Hawk (Sábado às 12:00)

Algum efeito muito local no Porto porque em Matosinhos nem chove.


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 12:03)

Está explicado o facto de ouvir muitas sirenes, e não serão só para esse local na Rua das Flores/Mouzinho da Silveira.

Aqui no Marquês devem haver ocorrências, pois também ouço as sirenes para nesta zona, ou  aqui perto


----------



## PauloSR (Sábado às 12:07)

Bom dia! 

Estou de fim-de-semana em Ermida, Arcos de Valdevez, e a noite foi… surreal! Choveu a potes e sempre com vento a acompanhar.


----------



## Trovoada_SDDR (Sábado às 12:07)

O radar parece já estar operacional

Deve ter sido esta celula que causou o dilúvio:


----------



## Garcia (Sábado às 12:16)

Trovoada_SDDR disse:


> O radar parece já estar operacional
> 
> Deve ter sido esta celula que causou o dilúvio:
> Ver anexo 3827


e talvez o que passou antes já tivesse causado ecos laranjas também..


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 12:36)

https://www.jn.pt/local/videos/chuv...ed&state=1bd736ec-a9b8-4673-9caf-e459a5bd5034

Rua Santos Pousada no Porto alagada.

Imagem do video:


----------



## Stinger (Sábado às 12:48)

Estacao de metro de sao bento alagado. Sao bento a beira das obras alagado . Corujeira alagado . Escarpas das fontainhas parece o niagara ...

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 12:54)

Stinger disse:


> Escarpas das fontainhas parece o niagara ...



Faço ideia como estará nesse local, é um perigo não resolverem esse assunto da cascata de água. Qualquer dia há uma tragédia  

Entretanto:

Porto​Inundação da Estação de S. Bento interrompe circulação do metro.​
*Uma inundação na Estação de S. Bento, no Porto, está a interromper, este sábado, a circulação do metro entre as estações da Trindade e do Jardim do Morro, em Gaia.*

A Metro ainda não tem previsão de quando a situação ficará normalizada na Linha Amarela.









						Inundação da Estação de S. Bento interrompe circulação do metro
					

Uma inundação na Estação de S. Bento, no Porto, está a interromper, este sábado, a circulação do metro entre as estações da Trindade e do Jardim do Morro, em Gaia.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Stinger (Sábado às 12:59)

A rua de mouzinho da silveira ficou destruida , o paralelo levantou por todo o lado

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 13:04)

Acumulados horários muito elevados nas estações do IPMA de Porto/Massarelos e Serra do Pilar:






Por aqui, de momento não chove, 42.6 mm acumulados.

Nas ruas, aqui perto, ainda corre muita água para as sarjetas, tipo ribeiros.


----------



## LMMS (Sábado às 13:16)

Autêntico dilúvio em muitas zonas no Norte.
Que desgraça!!


----------



## frederico (Sábado às 13:30)

Talhada disse:


> Rua mouzinho da silveira e rua das flores completamente alagadas
> Ver anexo 3825
> Ver anexo 3826


Como é possível? Vivi no Porto, passei por anos chuvosos na cidade e nunca vi nada assim!


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 13:33)

Na CMTV mostraram agora a zona das Fontainhas e a cascata, aquilo não foi só uma cascata, mas várias e bem largas com muita água e corrente forte, impressionante. Daí  chamarem aquilo o "Niagara"

Entretanto voltou a chover.


----------



## Hawk (Sábado às 13:36)

frederico disse:


> Como é possível? Vivi no Porto, passei por anos chuvosos na cidade e nunca vi nada assim!



Estava a pensar o mesmo. Devido aos pontos de onde chegam as imagens imagino que as obras do Metro possam ter alguma influência na obstrução de linhaa de água. É só uma suposição minha porque, geralmente, esta quantidade de precipitação não é um problema de maior no Porto.


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 13:39)

frederico disse:


> Como é possível? Vivi no Porto, passei por anos chuvosos na cidade e nunca vi nada assim!



Em algumas zonas terá tido a ver com obras do Metro e  consequente deslocamento de terras das zonas com obras, e que obstruiram as sarjetas  mas sim , não é comum.

O Porto é uma cidade chuvosa, e apesar disso estes acontecimentos não costumam ocorrer por mais que chova, há aqui outros factores, certamente... 

Já vi chuvadas ainda piores e não foi isto... 

Pelos vistos, há outras ruas destruídas na zona dos Clérigos.

Os acumulados horários foram muito elevados, mas esses valores não precisaram de uma hora inteira para ocorrerem,  pelo que testemunhei acumularam num período bem mais curto., mas como já referi, aqui no Porto/Norte, acumulados desses não são incomuns...


----------



## Luis Tovar (Sábado às 13:45)

Snifa disse:


> Em algumas zonas terá tido a ver com obras do Metro e consequente deslocamento de terras das zonas com obras, e que obstruiram as sarjetas  mas sim , não é comum.
> 
> O Porto é uma cidade chuvosa, e apesar disso estes acontecimentos não costumam ocorrer por mais que chova, há aqui outros factores, certamente...
> 
> ...


Por baixo da rua mouzinho da Silveira passa o rio de vila. Parece terem havido grandes obstáculos para a agua vir para cima. Poderá ser as obras do metro. 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 14:01)

Luis Tovar disse:


> Por baixo da rua mouzinho da Silveira passa o rio de vila. Parece terem havido grandes obstáculos para a agua vir para cima. Poderá ser as obras do metro.



Sim, os próprios comerciantes que ficaram com as lojas alagadas ou destruídas, falam em grande quantidade de terra e pedras arrastadas por causa das obras o metro.

A água não seguiu o seu curso normal, e foi acumulando ou escoando para outras zonas, tapando sarjetas, daí o problema que se criou...

Vejam as imagens/videos da CMTV, é só terra e pedras por todo o lado...

Nas próximas horas regressa o aviso laranja, oxalá não se repita esta situação...a limpeza das ruas de terras e pedras é urgente, antes que volte a acontecer..


----------



## huguh (Sábado às 14:10)

ver isto acontecer no Porto, ainda por cima em São Bento, e precisamente na entrada do metro que uso sempre quando lá vou.. é impressionante


----------



## Trovoada_SDDR (Sábado às 14:28)

Imagens chocantes também de uma pessoa a ser arrastada pelo "rio" de lama


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 15:28)

A *EMA de Serra do Pilar* mostra acumulados em *10 minutos de cerca de 10 mm*; *20,0 mm em meia hora* e *35,0mm em 1h20m*, das *10:30 às 11:50*.
Não são valores invulgares para o Porto, certamente houve outros factores a condicionarem o normal escoamento das águas.


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 15:40)

Volta a chover com intensidade neste momento.

45.6 mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (Sábado às 16:44)

Chuva forte à instantes em Barcouço, limite sul do distrito de Aveiro, a reportar de lá 

Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (Sábado às 16:48)

Chuva abençoada que tanto pedimos. Na zona de Bragança podia chover mais pois eles precisam de água devido ao pouco armazenamento na barragem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (Sábado às 16:54)

Nas EMA os valores são normalíssimos no Porto, não percebo o que se passou!


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 16:58)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Nas EMA os valores são normalíssimos no Porto, não percebo o que se passou!


Certo, faltam explicações mas já há alguma relação oficial com as obras do metro. Terras e entulhos deixados das obras (bem sabemos como funcionam as obras urbanas por cá...) e parece que um rio subterrâneo resolveu vir à superfície (algo foi feito debaixo de terra para isso acontecer, não?).


----------



## Miguel96 (Sábado às 17:05)

Vídeo do escoamento de água após chuva forte à pouco em Barcouço, Aveiro
Limite sul do distrito de Aveiro


Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (Sábado às 17:10)

A estação de São Bento virou as cascatas de São Bento.

Mas, de onde veio tanta terra e pedras no meio da cidade, não conheço bem o Porto, mas tanta pedra e terra só pode ser das obras do metro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (Sábado às 17:10)

Aqui ultrapassei na última hora os 50 mm. 


Aqui perto, em Frossos (tirado do Facebook):


----------



## vitamos (Sábado às 17:15)

StormRic disse:


> A *EMA de Serra do Pilar* mostra acumulados em *10 minutos de cerca de 10 mm*; *20,0 mm em meia hora* e *35,0mm em 1h20m*, das *10:30 às 11:50*.
> Não são valores invulgares para o Porto, certamente houve outros factores a condicionarem o normal escoamento das águas.


Estive na Campanhã entre as 10h30 e as 12h. Tirando uns 15 minutos por volta das 11h30 / 11h45 em que de facto  choveu torrencialmente, no restante nem por isso...

Capaz de provocar algumas inundações: sem dúvida, mas a situação da baixa do Porto pareceu-me ter "outras agravantes"...


----------



## guimeixen (Sábado às 18:23)

Volta a chover bastante, 66 mm


----------



## bukowski (Sábado às 18:26)

vitamos disse:


> Capaz de provocar algumas inundações: sem dúvida, mas a situação da baixa do Porto pareceu-me ter "outras agravantes"...



sem dúvida, alguma coisa se passou. 
estava a chegar ao Porto, às 11h e depois de estacionar na Praça D João I, subi até à Praça dos Poveiros. chovia torrencialmente, mas foram uns 15 minutos, se tanto.
mas nada que já não tenha visto na cidade. 

as obras devem ter estado por trás deste caos. 
só que ninguém o vai assumir, oficialmente. 
a CMP já tem sido criticada à séria por causa do timing destas obras intermináveis... agora nunca na vida vão assumir responsabilidades no caos de hoje.



Enviado do meu Pixel 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (Sábado às 19:05)

StormRic disse:


> Certo, faltam explicações mas já há alguma relação oficial com as obras do metro. Terras e entulhos deixados das obras (bem sabemos como funcionam as obras urbanas por cá...) e parece que um rio subterrâneo resolveu vir à superfície (algo foi feito debaixo de terra para isso acontecer, não?).


A CMP está a preparar há anos a musealização do Rio da Vila:








						RIO DA VILA — em construção
					






					museudacidadeporto.pt
				




Mas não quero acreditar que fariam alguma coisa lá em baixo capaz de causar este caos cá em cima...


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 19:23)

Boas,

50 mm acumulados por aqui, de momento apenas chuvisca.

11.7ºc actuais.

Janeiro segue com *139,2 mm.*

É obvio que todo este caos provocado pela chuva  hoje no Porto teve outras causas, nomeadamente as obras do metro e mau escoamento das águas, não é normal, já choveu muito mais e não aconteceu isto...

Isto também não é normal, as chamadas "cascatas do Niagára" do Porto, sobre a Avenida Gustavo Eiffel  na marginal e dali para o Douro, situação que se mantêm há anos...

Video de hoje (Cláudia Fonseca - Facebook)


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 19:35)

João Pedro disse:


> A CMP está a preparar há anos a musealização do Rio da Vila:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu também não quero acreditar... 

---

Entretanto, há um intervalo na precipitação, para fazer os arranjos necessários a evitar a repetição na próxima madrugada/manhã:


----------



## João Pedro (Sábado às 19:36)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 50 mm acumulados por aqui, de momento apenas chuvisca.
> 
> ...


Impressionante! 
Algo de muito errado também tem de se passar por ali...


----------



## jcboliveira (Sábado às 19:38)

Esta planta dá para ter uma noção do que pode acontecer na zona da baixa.
Eu tenho a ideia que o rio de Vila tem dois troços, um por Sá de Bandeira, outro pela avenida. 
Tenho a ideia que vem algo pela R 31 de janeiro que servia para alimentar o convento, acho que era água do Bolhão.
Tudo se junta em frente à estação e vai por Mouzinho da Silveira.


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 19:39)

Snifa disse:


> Isto também não é normal, as chamadas "cascatas do Niagára" do Porto, sobre a Avenida Gustavo Eiffel  na marginal e dali para o Douro, situação que se mantêm há anos...
> 
> Video de hoje (Cláudia Fonseca - Facebook)





Incrível, não fazia ideia alguma que fosse assim!


----------



## Hazores (Sábado às 19:50)

Estive no Porto, faz hoje precisamente um mês, quando houve as cheias em Lisboa. Na altura comentei, se a chuva que caiu em Lisboa fosse no Porto estava tudo desgraçado devido às obras.... 
Passado um mês, aconteceu mesmo.... apesar da menor quantidade de precipitação os estragos foram avultados, não me restam muitas dúvidas que as "obras tiveram muita culpa" nestes acontecimentos na cidade do Porto.


----------



## Wild Boar (Sábado às 20:54)

frederico disse:


> Como é possível? Vivi no Porto, passei por anos chuvosos na cidade e nunca vi nada assim!


Desde 2000 (do "Porto 2001" até à turistificação em massa e actual especulação imobiliária) que o Porto tem sofrido intensas e ininterruptas alterações em termos de morfologia urbana, edificação e impermeabilização dos solos.
A factura está agora a chegar...
Isto para não falar dos rios de dinheiro que a STCP deve ter derretido na mudança dos abrigos da paragens de autocarro, que em nada protegem os utentes quando chove.


----------



## TiagoLC (Sábado às 21:05)

bukowski disse:


> só que ninguém o vai assumir, oficialmente.
> a CMP já tem sido criticada à séria por causa do timing destas obras intermináveis... agora nunca na vida vão assumir responsabilidades no caos de hoje.


Ainda mais depois de declarações como esta: 





Agora há toda uma guerra nas redes sociais entre lisboetas e portuenses. Só gente desinformada, infelizmente.


----------



## ampa62 (Sábado às 21:32)

Eis uma foto das obras do rio de Vila que está a ser desviado. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (Sábado às 22:13)

Mais uma filmagem de hoje  das cascatas:








Por aqui sigo com 51.8 mm acumulados.

11.5ºc.


----------



## João Pedro (Sábado às 22:45)

Na parte mais ocidental da cidade os acumulados são mais modestos. Pela Boavista/Campo Alegre "apenas" 32,79 mm.
Janeiro já leva *125,49 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Pantorra (Sábado às 23:10)

Não sei se não houve um fenómeno anormal de precipitação localizado na zona do Marquês/Baixa com valores de acumulados superiores aos registados nas estações. 
A história do rio da vila e obras do metro não explica o que aconteceu na Santos Pousada, onde até tampas de saneamento saltaram, no Campo 24 de Agosto, ou nas Fontaínhas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (Sábado às 23:51)

Existem diferenças entre o Norte e Lisboa ou Algarve, na primeira temos precipitação mais abundante mas a maioria das ocorrências são devido a deslizamentos de terra e inundações causadas pela subida dos rios, enquanto em Lisboa e no Algarve existem situações que basta chover 20 mm numa hora para causar estragos avultados, basta ver as consequências no dia 5 de Dezembro passado em Faro e o dia 13 de Dezembro em Lisboa. Mas, nunca lembro-me de ver uma enxurrada pelas ruas do Porto, apenas as inundações causadas na Ribeira devido à subida do Rio Douro, nem as cascatas lembro-me mas se tiraram os moradores das escarpas porque não tinham segurança como é que constroem um hotel nessa zona.


----------



## Gates (Domingo às 00:10)

Até casar vivi no Porto e nunca assisti a nada assim, nem a intensidade das cascatas, nem a enxurrada por S. Bento abaixo. Nem acho que tenha chovido por aí além.

Na escarpa até de Verão escorre água de minas na encosta, mas não faco ideia de onde veio toda aquela água, se bem que as Fontainhas ficam a uma cota intermédia, todas as ruas para lá são a descer. Poderá a ponte S, João ter alterado a morfologia da zona? Se fosse há 20 anos teriam morrido imensas pessoas.

A mesma coisa se passa em S. Bento, por alguma razão o rio de Vila escolheu aquele percurso. É a confluência de 5 descidas: Clerigos, Avenida Aliados, Sto António, Cimo de Vila e Avenida da Ponte. E como saída apenas a rua Mouzinho. E tudo ali tem inclinação, não há ruas planas. Mas as obras do Metro têm muita da responsabilidade. Bastava olhar a água enlameada e cheia de detritos para o perceber. Provavelmente entupiram bueiros, o próprio rio da vila deve ter sido “descanalizado” para avançarem com a obra.

Desculpem, alonguei-me demais


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 03:01)

Acumulados de ontem dia 7. De forma alguma os valores na área do Porto sobressaiem. Foi sim a zona de Braga e Gerês que tiveram os maiores acumulados, e isso vai ver-se nos caudais de entrada nas albufeiras.


----------



## Stinger (Domingo às 03:26)

Wild Boar disse:


> Desde 2000 (do "Porto 2001" até à turistificação em massa e actual especulação imobiliária) que o Porto tem sofrido intensas e ininterruptas alterações em termos de morfologia urbana, edificação e impermeabilização dos solos.
> A factura está agora a chegar...
> Isto para não falar dos rios de dinheiro que a STCP deve ter derretido na mudança dos abrigos da paragens de autocarro, que em nada protegem os utentes quando chove.


As paragens em nada tem a haver com a stcp atenção à desinformacao !

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (Domingo às 04:09)

Metro do Porto diz que "não há relação" entre as obras e as cheias: "O problema foi o elevado número de água que caiu na cidade"
					

O porta-voz do Metro do Porto dá conta da informação transmitida pela Proteção Civil e pelos bombeiros, que deita por terra a relação entre as intervenções na cidade e as cheias que ocorreram este sábado. Ainda assim, Jorge Morgado garante que a empresa não deixa de colaborar com todas as...




					cnnportugal.iol.pt


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 05:56)

frederico disse:


> Metro do Porto diz que "não há relação" entre as obras e as cheias: "O problema foi o elevado número de água que caiu na cidade"
> 
> 
> O porta-voz do Metro do Porto dá conta da informação transmitida pela Proteção Civil e pelos bombeiros, que deita por terra a relação entre as intervenções na cidade e as cheias que ocorreram este sábado. Ainda assim, Jorge Morgado garante que a empresa não deixa de colaborar com todas as...
> ...


Só podem estar a gozar, então as pessoas vêm os entulhos das obras do metro a serem levados pela água e metro do porto diz que não há relação entre as obras e as cheias??

Neste vídeo de onde é que afinal vem toda aquela areia e entulho?









						Destroços, esplanadas e lama: e tudo a enxurrada levou no Porto
					

"Uma tormenta", foi assim que a Câmara Municipal do Porto definiu as últimas horas vividas na cidade. Vários estabelecimentos comerciais tiveram de fechar portas. A estação de metro de São Bento transbordou de água, enquanto uma torrente descontrolada deu origem a cascatas em plena marginal do...




					cnnportugal.iol.pt
				




E as declarações do vice-presidente da câmara?









						Cheias no Porto: "É preciso perceber agora porque é que o rio da Vila não conseguiu garantir a drenagem"
					

Ao lado da estação de São Bento, no Porto, o repórter da CNN Portugal João Nápoles explica que o rio da Vila, um rio centenário em cima do qual foi construída a zona histórica da cidade, serve de ponto de drenagem da precipitação. "É preciso perceber agora porque é que correu à superfície e não...




					cnnportugal.iol.pt


----------



## Snifa (Domingo às 08:12)

Bom dia,

Chove com muita intensidade neste momento e puxada a vento forte de SW/WSW.

26.8 mm acumulados.

14.6ºc, 96% HR.

168 mm este mês


----------



## Walker (Domingo às 08:43)

Isto no Porto é *obra *das alterações climáticas!!


----------



## Snifa (Domingo às 10:14)

Atingidos agora os 30 mm, chove bem, persistente, tempo muito fechado.


----------



## bukowski (Domingo às 10:23)

choveu com a mesma intensidade que ontem, há uns 45 mm atrás na zona entre Espinho e Esmoriz. pareceu-me foi menos tempo. ia de carro e tive ali uns 5 minutos seguidos em que não via mesmo nada à frente (mas convém ter noção de que ia de frente para a chuva, para sul). 
agora acalmou. vão caindo umas pingas mas nada de mais. 

Enviado do meu Pixel 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (Domingo às 11:20)

Bom dia.

Desde antes das 9h que reina a suprema calma, mesmo o vento, que a essa hora soprava de vez em quando com maior intensidade, o deixou de fazer.
E no entanto o *acumulado de hoje está nos 51,4 mm*.
Choveu toda a mdrugada, com mais intensidade pelas 7h.30m, mas nada como ontem.
E o *acumulado de ontem* nem foi assim tão expressivo: *56,2 mm*.
Nota ainda para os 90 mm em 24h - até às 11h de hoje, mas terá sido mais alto já que não vi os registos em horas anteriores.
Muita chuva mesmo.

Em relação ao Porto-Cidade: claramente há mão humana nisto. Já assisti a muitos episódios bem pluviosos na cidade e nada assisti assim.
Pode ter existido alguma concentração de maior pluviosidade no centro da cidade, mas o que se assistiu tem um nome, incúria!
Ali como em muitos outros locais foram desviando linhas de água, linhas de drenagem para outras zonas. E essas zonas não comportam volumes tão altos de água - as Fontainhas são um exemplo.
E a Ribeira\Rio da Vila sofre de obras de grande vulto no seu leito - agora não natural. Alguém acredita que aquela água barrenta em frente a São Bento é do pó acumulado nas ruas?

Deixo aqui o resumo de ontem e de hoje:





Votos de um excelente domingo e não menos excelente semana


----------



## Snifa (Domingo às 11:27)

33 mm e a contar, chove bem agora


----------



## Aristocrata (Domingo às 11:31)

Snifa disse:


> Video de hoje (Cláudia Fonseca - Facebook)


Olho para este caudal e afirmo que este volume de água é de água desviada de condutas várias por onde passam as linhas do metro, em vários pontos da cidade. E o ponto de saída fica precisamente ali por cima.
Nunca as Fontaínhas terá uma superfície drenável com capacidade de alimentar tal torrente de água. Nunca!
Esta água "foram buscar" as outras zonas da cidade.
Cheira-me que os estudos não incluíram a variável "precipitação" na equação. Ou não a valorizaram devidamente. No Porto chove muito, tivemos a "sorte" de chover menos nos últimos anos\décadas (tirando 2000-2001). E a memória pode atraiçoar muita gente...


----------



## Snifa (Domingo às 11:56)

Já nos 38.2 mm, não para de chover, algum nevoeiro também.


----------



## ampa62 (Domingo às 12:22)

Por aqui por Covas 30.7 mm. A maior parte da chuva caiu antes das 6.


----------



## GabKoost (Domingo às 12:36)

40mm por cá. Caiu quase tudo de madrugada.

Surpresa Dominical foi a garagem com alguma água. Coisa que não tinha acontecido até agora. Estranho porque não vislumbro qualquer período assim tão intenso aqui na zona.


----------



## Miguel96 (Domingo às 13:00)

A ponte que vai dar a Alvarenga, Arouca caiu numa das laterais. Como é de sentido único a aldeia/Vila ficou isolada no lado Oeste.


----------



## microcris (Domingo às 13:47)

Miguel96 disse:


> A ponte que vai dar a Alvarenga, Arouca caiu numa das laterais. Como é de sentido único a aldeia/Vila ficou isolada no lado Oeste.


A ponte não é de sentido único. O primeiro a chegar passa. 
Interessante as fotos estarem no Facebook dos bombeiros de nespereira.


----------



## Nickname (Domingo às 14:12)

microcris disse:


> A ponte não é de sentido único. O primeiro a chegar passa.
> Interessante as fotos estarem no Facebook dos bombeiros de nespereira.



São terras vizinhas, apesar de Nespereira já ser Cinfães, e nem sei se Alvarenga tem bombeiros.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (Domingo às 14:57)

Ainda chove pelo Porto?


----------



## microcris (Domingo às 15:02)

Nickname disse:


> São terras vizinhas, apesar de Nespereira já ser Cinfães, e nem sei se Alvarenga tem bombeiros.


Por ali, existem bombeiros em Arouca e Nespereira e, neste momento, todos eles devem ter muito que fazer.
É só porque nespereira fica do lado oposto da ponte, mas se calhar até foi algum elemento dos bombeiros de Nespereira que estava de passagem e tirou as fotos.

Entretanto, na minha aldeia, Canelas - Arouca:
Não é inédito, mas é muito raro ter o ribeiro assim com tanta água




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ct2jzr (Domingo às 15:46)

Em relação à enxurrada do Porto realmente foi anómala. Vivi durante grande parte da minha vida no centro do Porto e não me lembro nem de ver metade do que foi visto. Muito menos a Cascata das Fontainhas, tirando as cascatas de São João. 

Mas não brincando com o assunto como disse um colega aqui, nos anos 80 algo do género nas Fontainhas seria a tragédia porque essa escarpa estava carregada de barracas de lata. Com o declive da cidade acho ok o que se passou em São Bento mas muito estranho nas Fontainhas porque quem conhece sabe que na zona até tem uma rampa para a água descer na rua das carqueja. Parece que essa água está toda a sair do interior. Mas posso estar induzido em erro. 


Numa das primeiras chuvadas foi partilhado um vídeo de uma mini cascata na zona e já na altura achei estranho. Desta vez fico de boca aberta a ver o que se passou.


----------



## rokleon (Domingo às 15:58)

Algumas fotos que tirei há cerca de 45 min em Esmoriz e Paramos:











Estação Weather Underground mais próxima (Maceda) a registar *44.70 mm* acumulados até agora, hoje.


----------



## microcris (Domingo às 16:22)

Rio Paiva, Espiunca




Your browser is not able to display this video.





E, já agora, o motivo da queda do muro da ponte de Canelas/Alvarenga (retirado do Facebook)




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Snifa (Domingo às 16:35)

Depois de um  pequeno intervalo, a chuva está de regresso, 50.2 mm acumulados ( 103.8 mm desde as  0 horas de ontem dia 07/01/2023).

13.4ºc, vento moderado de WSW/W e 97% HR.
Mais um mês para ultrapassar os 200 mm, segue com *1*91,4 mm até ao momento.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (Domingo às 16:59)

rokleon disse:


> Algumas fotos que tirei há cerca de 45 min em Esmoriz e Paramos:
> Ver anexo 3855
> Ver anexo 3856
> 
> ...


Já não me lembrava de ver essa rua do regimento de engenharia interrompida por causa da água.


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 17:22)

microcris disse:


> Rio Paiva, Espiunca
> Ver anexo 3860
> 
> 
> ...



Espectacular o Paiva, vejam a reportagem na CNN.









						Em Arouca, a força das águas do rio Paiva fez cair um dos paredões da ponte Alvarenga-Canelas
					

Em Arouca, a circulação rodoviária está interdita, na ponte de alvarenga-canelas. Um dos paredões da ponte caiu sobre o rio Paiva, devido à chuva intensa dos últimos dias. Para aceder à freguesia de Alvarenga, a Proteção Civil recomenda que seja utilizada a estrada da Espiunca. As fortes chuvas...




					cnnportugal.iol.pt
				












						Circulação foi restabelecida na ponte de Alvarenga-Canelas: "Esta é a ocorrência principal, que rapidamente foi corrigida"
					

Um dos paredões da ponte de Alvarenga-Canelas, em Arouca, caiu sobre o Rio Paiva devido à chuva intensa dos últimos dias. Entretanto, o trânsito já foi restabelecido e os trabalhos da Infraestruturas de Portugal foram concluídos, havendo já uma proteção à volta. A presidente da Câmara, Margarida...




					cnnportugal.iol.pt
				




Incrível o parque de estacionamento, no início dos passadiços, completamente debaixo de água. E o rio ali é bem largo. Gostava de ver as cascatas ao longo do rio, devem estar fascinantes.


----------



## microcris (Domingo às 17:33)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular o Paiva, vejam a reportagem na CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O pessoal da CNN está maluco. Se fosse a água do rio a fazer cair o paredão da ponte, ui ui... isto estaria muito mau. O que fez cair o paredão foi a água que desce pela encosta abaixo que começou a encorar na ponte, entre as paredes de protecção, até que uma das paredes cedesse. Não foi coisa pouca, mas longe de ser a água do rio.

Só para dizer que a jornalista explicou bem o que aconteceu, mas mesmo assim, colocaram aquele titulo maluco.


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 17:39)

microcris disse:


> O pessoal da CNN está maluco. Se fosse a água do rio a fazer cair o paredão da ponte, ui ui... isto estaria muito mau. O que fez cair o paredão foi a água que desce pela encosta abaixo que começou a encorar na ponte, entre as paredes de protecção, até que uma das paredes cedesse. Não foi coisa pouca, mas longe de ser a água do rio



Nem ouvi bem o que ele estava a dizer. Seria algo épico, realmente.  Aliás, antes do paredão teria ido a ponte.


----------



## jcboliveira (Domingo às 20:09)

Ainda relativamente a ontem no Porto. Hoje tive uma interessante conversa com quem percebe destas coisas de  hidráulica.

O que a pessoa me disse foi o seguinte: a imagem que passou da saida do rio de vila no Rio Douro mostra uma descarga monumental logo a água estava a vir pela conduta.

No entanto, a água no entroncamento de ribeiros  da estação de S. Bento lixiviou as terras da obra do metro. Esta água lixiviada, vulgo lama, tem um escoamento completamente diferente e foi, não pelo rio mas sim por cima da via.

Este lixiviamento foi, quase de certeza, fruto de um processo repentino corroborada pelas imagens nas fontainhas que mostram água em volumes brutais


----------



## guimeixen (Domingo às 20:55)

Boa noite,

A chuva de hoje caiu quase toda de madrugada. O acumulado vai em 28,8 mm em Merelim e 41,1 mm em Braga.

Deixo em baixo alguns registos dos nevoeiros de segunda e quinta. As fotos foram tiradas do mesmo sítio em ambos os dias.
É interessante de se ver que o nevoeiro de segunda, que se formou após um dia de chuva, é mais turbulento, mais mexido.
Na quinta, após uma típica noite de céu limpo, sem vento e com humidade, o nevoeiro é mais suave, quase como se tivesse um véu por cima do vale.

Segunda:














Quinta:

Mosteiro de Tibães ao fundo





Sé de Braga iluminada ao centro


----------



## Crazyrain (Domingo às 23:39)

Boa noite .
Mais um dia de chuva , o acumulado ficou com 24 mm .
Janeiro segue com 159 mm ( ainda bem abaixo da média para janeiro )
Ano hidrológico segue com 1292 mm .
Tatual : 12 ° c


----------



## João Pedro (Segunda às 10:13)

Bom dia,

De regresso ao Norte! 

A viagem rumo ao Porto ontem à tarde, sensivelmente entre as 16h30 e as 19h30, foi feita devagar e sempre debaixo de chuva, por vezes muito intensa, ao ponto de não se ver praticamente nada. Piorou, como é costume, a partir da subida da serra de Aire e depois até Leiria, na zona de Coimbra e, finalmente, já perto do Porto, ali pela zona da Feira. À chegada à Invicta já pouco chovia.

Já hoje pelo Porto, manhã ensolarada, com o habitual nevoeiro sobre o Douro.
Temperatura amena; 14,9 ºC, e a mínima não foi abaixo dos 10,9 ºC.

Acumulado do dia: 0,2 mm. Ontem 45,21 mm. Janeiro já com *171,41 mm*, 34,31 mm já acima da normal de 1981–2010.


----------



## Wild Boar (Segunda às 16:51)

Stinger disse:


> As paragens em nada tem a haver com a stcp atenção à desinformacao !
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


Boa tarde,
Se são responsabilidade directa da STCP ou não, isso não faço ideia. Sei que são abrigos existentes em toda a rede servida pela STCP, mesmo em paragens onde antes não existiam, e também fora do concelho do Porto.
Mesmo que não sejam directamente obra da STCP, creio que a empresa tem o dever de fiscalizar as infraestruturas que utiliza.
Sei, no entanto, quem indirectamente os pagou...
Dos vários abrigos que diariamente utilizo, vejo os mesmos "brilhantes" resultados:
. água que escorre abundantemente para o interior, e que molha quem aí julga poder abrigar-se;
. impossibilidade de utilizar os assentos nesses dias de chuva (sobretudo pessoas idosas);
. utilização de betão de muito má qualidade para revestir o piso, e que nem sequer se deram ao trabalho de nivelar (ou seja: quando chove, os utentes têm de decidir se hão de fugir da água que cai, ou de se afastar das enormes poças de água que se formam...); nalguns casos, esse betão já está a esfarelar-se, poucos meses após a sua aplicação;
. destruição de pisos adjacentes para colocação dos abrigos, mas que depois não são devidamente repostos (ex. "calçada portuguesa" na Rua da Constituição, perto do Regimento de Bombeiros).

Peço desculpa por este _off-topic_, mas veio a propósito.


----------



## Stinger (Segunda às 19:15)

Wild Boar disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Se são responsabilidade directa da STCP ou não, isso não faço ideia. Sei que são abrigos existentes em toda a rede servida pela STCP, mesmo em paragens onde antes não existiam, e também fora do concelho do Porto.
> Mesmo que não sejam directamente obra da STCP, creio que a empresa tem o dever de fiscalizar as infraestruturas que utiliza.
> Sei, no entanto, quem indirectamente os pagou...
> ...


Todo o merchandising existente pertence à autarquia que assim quis rescindir o contrato com a jc decaux e criou novo com outra empresa que instalou o novo merchandising .

Como tal apesar da stcp ter as suas paragens nestes abrigos ( localizacao feita pela autarquia ) em nada tem a haver com este tipo de situações .


Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (Segunda às 19:58)

"É muito pouco provável" que fenómeno no Porto aconteça novamente​








						"É muito pouco provável" que fenómeno no Porto aconteça novamente
					

O meteorologista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) Nuno Lopes disse hoje à Lusa que "é muito pouco provável" que o sucedido no Porto ...




					24.sapo.pt
				




Normalmente, quando alguém que é meteorologista vem dizer para a praça pública, que é muito pouco provável que aconteça novamente no Porto, ou dizer que foi azar é um enorme erro, faz lembrar as declarações do presidente do IPMA com as previsões de vagas de calor em Setembro, de um Outono seco e outras tantas declarações que saíram todas ao contrário. Já basta a comunicação social ser sensacionalista, não é preciso vir especialistas fazerem mais sensacionalismo, porque se volta a acontecer lá se vai a credibilidade toda.

Quem mora no Porto, saberá responder a esta minha questão: Foi um episódio anómalo de chuva, que nunca a cidade registou valores tão elevados ou já viram situações bem piores em que nada aconteceu?


----------



## frederico (Segunda às 20:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> "É muito pouco provável" que fenómeno no Porto aconteça novamente​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu vivi lá muitos anos e ao ver os registos de precipitação… constatei que já vi bem pior. Recordo uma situação de elevada precipitação no Outono de 2006, com vento associado e muita precipitação em pouco tempo. Ia na rua e nem guarda-chuva me salvou.


----------



## Snifa (Segunda às 20:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quem mora no Porto, saberá responder a esta minha questão: Foi um episódio anómalo de chuva, que nunca a cidade registou valores tão elevados ou já viram situações bem piores em que nada aconteceu?



Não foi piores, mas sim muito piores e nada aconteceu, mal de nós se sempre que chove mais um pouco acontecessem episódios destes...

Que não queiram "tapar o sol com a peneira" estas inundações ou enxurradas  aconteceram por causa das obras do metro, ou relacionadas com as obras.

Bem sei que as obras são precisas, mas há que assumir o erro e consequências.

Basta ver a quantidade de terra e pedras que obstruiram as ruas, aquilo, certamente, não caíu do céu, por maior que fosse a conveção... 

Também acho a afirmação do meteorologista  pouco prudente, como se o que choveu não tivesse já ocorrido antes e pior... ainda por cima com toda a imprevisibilidade da meteorologia, dizer que não volta a ocorrer, ou é pouco provável....

Se ele dissesse "é pouco provável que volte a ocorrer assim que as obras do metro e partindo do princípio que ficam bem feitas terminarem" aí  até concordava com ele... 

Nesta trovoada em  21/09/2014, aqui no Porto, e que na altura filmei, choveu muito  mais e não me recordo de enxurradas daquelas.

O vídeo não apanhou toda a chuvada até terminar, mas foi irreal, cerca de 30 mm em 11/12 minutos que esta estrutura supercelular deixou ao começo da noite.

Tudo bem que os solos não estavam saturados como agora, mas mesmo assim...



Hoje dia praticamente sem chuva, com 0.2 mm acumulados.

Neste momento 11.8ºc , vento fraco e 88 %HR.


----------



## AJB (Segunda às 20:25)

Eu não me recordo de um episodio semelhante! Semelhante sobretudo na intensidade com que precipitou, na janela temporal registada


----------



## AJB (Segunda às 20:27)

Dar nota que não é por este facto que a cidade do Porto se deve sentir menos atlântica e mais mediterrânea


----------



## ampa62 (Segunda às 20:28)

Boa noite, 

Dia calmo com a temperatura a variar entre os 6.0 e os 11.6ºC.

1.02 mm acumulados ao inicio da noite.


----------



## StormRic (Terça-Feira às 03:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> "É muito pouco provável" que fenómeno no Porto aconteça novamente​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em vez de referir números concretos de precipitação, períodos de recorrência, probabilidades, eventos passados (com números, s.f.f.) este meteorologista prestou um mau serviço ao bom nome da ciência da meteorologia, embarcou numa linguagem estranha quer para um cientista quer para um leigo, saíu uma confusão de informações com as quais nada se pode concluir. Não sei se o texto da entrevista foi adulterado, cortado ou omitido em partes, se o jornalista forçou o meteorologista a dizer aquilo que queria realmente escrever, mas aquilo que foi publicado é uma péssima peça de jornalismo pseudo-científico. Nem um mapa, nem um número, nada! Parece explicação de político que tenta desviar as atenções de algo. Já não tenho paciência para entrevistas destas.


----------



## Crazyrain (Terça-Feira às 07:42)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de chuva. 
Tatual : 11 ° c


----------



## ampa62 (Terça-Feira às 10:34)

Bom dia, 

Para já sem registos de chuva.

Temperatura a variar entre 8.7ºC de mín. e 10.1ºC de temp. atual.


----------



## bukowski (Terça-Feira às 14:19)

aqui vai chovendo, mas pouco.



jcboliveira disse:


> Ainda relativamente a ontem no Porto. Hoje tive uma interessante conversa com quem percebe destas coisas de  hidráulica.
> 
> O que a pessoa me disse foi o seguinte: a imagem que passou da saida do rio de vila no Rio Douro mostra uma descarga monumental logo a água estava a vir pela conduta.
> 
> ...












						Relatório de 2020 sobre obras da Metro do Porto alertava para cheias
					

O Relatório de Conformidade Ambiental do Projeto de Execução (RECAPE) do projeto de construção da Linha Rosa do Metro do Porto identifica como uma "vulnerabilidade" a possibilidade de cheias devido ao desvio de condutas, mas com impacto reduzido.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Crazyrain (Ontem às 00:03)

Boa noite .
Noite chuvosa , o  dia terminou com 9 mm ( 5 mm agora à noite ) .
Depois da meia - noite já acumulou  mais 1 mm . Continua a chover com intensidade .


----------



## ampa62 (Ontem às 01:27)

Boa noite.
Chove torrencialmente por Covas. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ANev (Ontem às 02:14)

Um autêntico dilúvio agora no Porto. Temo pelo pior.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (Ontem às 02:35)

Que massacre.. novamente o que chove é impressionante. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (Ontem às 03:36)

Caiu bem pelo Porto, foram uns 20min. No site da ANPC estão umas 15 ocorrencias em aberto no distrito relacionadas com inundações
A esta hora é dificil ter noticias mas se aconteceu algo parecido com sábado ou não, pela manhã saberemos


----------



## StormRic (Ontem às 04:30)

huguh disse:


> Caiu bem pelo Porto, foram uns 20min. No site da ANPC estão umas 15 ocorrencias em aberto no distrito relacionadas com inundações
> A esta hora é dificil ter noticias mas se aconteceu algo parecido com sábado ou não, pela manhã saberemos



Não é provável que tenha ocorrido nova enxurrada. Nas EMA do IPMA de referência, Serra do Pilar e Massarelos, os acumulados em 20 minutos atingiram cerca de 10mm e o total dos 80 minutos, que durou aproximadamente o episódio de chuva forte, acumulou cerca de 20mm.











Nas estações WU os valores são semelhantes, mas há acumulados superiores a 30mm.






No entanto, analisando estas estações uma a uma, encontrei acumulados em 20 minutos também à volta dos 10mm (10,7mm/10 minutos no máximo, semelhante portanto a Serra do Pilar). Note-se apenas que entre estas estações (Antas/Santo Ildefonso e Serra do Pilar) há uma distância considerável e pode ter havido acumulados maiores do que os indicados, situando-se a área sensível precisamente nessa zona sem estações.

No 



Spoiler: evento anterior dia 7










, o acumulado total não foi muito superior (35 mm) em duração praticamente idêntica (80 minutos), mas o acumulado em 20 minutos atingiu os 16 mm. A diferença não é significativa, aguardemos pelas notícias.


----------



## Snifa (Ontem às 06:59)

Bom dia,
Frente muito activa esta madrugada com chuva forte e concentrada à sua passagem, acumulados 31.2 mm. 

Neste momento céu limpo, 10.7ºc , vento fraco e 96% HR.

Espero que não tenham ocorrido estragos nas zonas sensíveis como da última vez. 

O campo de futebol está alagado.

Janeiro já ultrapassa os 200 mm com 225.0 mm até  ao momento.

Não reparei se o IPMA chegou a lançar avisos por precipitação, mas justificavam-se, pelo menos o amarelo...


----------



## Stinger (Ontem às 07:20)

Durante a madrugada esteve chuva forte e neste momebto vesse a frente a sul e ceu limpo a norte digno de uma foto 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (Ontem às 07:46)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> Frente muito activa esta madrugada com chuva forte e concentrada à sua passagem, acumulados 31.2 mm.
> 
> Neste momento céu limpo, 10.7ºc , vento fraco e 96% HR.
> ...



Havia aviso amarelo para a precipitação desde ontem de manhã.


----------



## Crazyrain (Ontem às 07:47)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de chuva , o acumulado vai com 13 mm . Janeiro segue com 181 mm .
Tatual : 9 ° c


----------



## Snifa (Ontem às 08:32)

Neste momento já com muito sol e a temperatura desceu para os 9.7ºc actuais, que é a mínima do dia até ao momento.
De referir que o ano hidrológico ( desde 01/10/2022 ) segue já com 1197,2 mm, o que em  apenas 3 meses e meio sensivelmente é absolutamente notáve*l. *
A média no Porto anda pelos 1200 mm, o que já dá para ter uma ideia.. 

Se não chovesse mais até ao dia 30/09/2023, o ano ficava na média


----------



## João Pedro (Ontem às 09:42)

Bom dia,

Muito sol agora pelo Porto, mas durante a madrugada carregou bem por aqui, embora dormisse profundamente à passagem da parte mais ativa da frente e não tenha dado por nada. 33,81 mm acumulados. 200 mm também já ultrapassados, estando o total mensal em *209,03 mm*.
13 ºC e 75% de HR neste momento.


----------



## ampa62 (Ontem às 10:51)

Bom dia, 

Dia mais calmo depois da chuvada do início da noite com 17 mm de acumulação.

Temperatura atual: 10.3ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (Ontem às 11:40)

Ora bom dia.

A noite lá trouxe a precipitação moderada, ocasionalmente mais intensa pelas 02.30h.
O vento soprou moderado com rajadas, agora está fraco.
O céu vai apresentando algumas abertas.
O *acumulado* está nos *19,9 mm*.
O* acumulado mensal* está nos *213,0 mm*.
Já o *ano hidrológico* (1 out-) segue nos *1558,9 mm*.

*Tactual: 13,0ºC
Hr: 79%

Continuação de boa semana  *


----------



## Scan_Ferr (Ontem às 11:47)

Snifa disse:


> Neste momento já com muito sol e a temperatura desceu para os 9.7ºc actuais, que é a mínima do dia até ao momento.
> De referir que o ano hidrológico ( desde 01/10/2022 ) segue já com 1197,2 mm, o que em apenas 3 meses e meio sensivelmente é absolutamente notáve*l. *
> A média no Porto anda pelos 1200 mm, o que já dá para ter uma ideia..
> 
> Se não chovesse mais até ao dia 30/09/2023, o ano ficava na média


Em 3 meses choveu tanto quanto num ano, em média?

Impressionante.


----------



## Snifa (Ontem às 11:59)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Em 3 meses choveu tanto quanto num ano, em média?
> 
> Impressionante.



Sim, é de facto impressionante, há várias estações aqui no Litoral Norte que apresentam valores desse género, tem chovido muito mesmo.  

Uma estação, que uso para comparar com a minha ( a do ISEP) ainda leva mais, pelas minhas contas segue com 1289,04 mm desde 01/10/2022.

Outras semelhantes, como a que o @João Pedro  costuma seguir e que leva  1134,81 mm desde 01/10/2022.

Para o Minho então nem quero imaginar..


----------



## Crazyrain (Hoje às 07:42)

Bom dia .
Dia nublado , a ameaçar chuva .
Tatual : 3 ° c


----------



## Snifa (Hoje às 08:25)

Bom dia,
Manhã fria e húmida com nevoeiro fechado. 

5.2ºc actuais que são a mínima do dia, vento fraco e 98% HR.

O nevoeiro denso  já acumulou 0.2 mm.


----------



## Wild Boar (Hoje às 14:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quem mora no Porto, saberá responder a esta minha questão: Foi um episódio anómalo de chuva, que nunca a cidade registou valores tão elevados ou já viram situações bem piores em que nada aconteceu?


Nascido e residente no Porto há quase 47 anos:
- não foi, de modo algum, um "episódio anómalo de chuva". 
Lembro-me muito bem do inverno de 2000/2001. E lembro-me, por exemplo, do inverno já em 2014, com chuvadas ainda mais intensas e com maior duração que a ocorrida há dias.
As actuais obras do Metro do Porto são a "cereja em cima do bolo" que rematam mais de 20 anos do "estaleiro" em que esta cidade se transformou.


----------



## Aristocrata (Hoje às 18:21)

Bom fim de dia 

Bem, isto de ontem ter acabado com céu limpo e hoje nem ver o sol, nem ver chuva, está mal. Muito mal!
Céu encoberto todo o dia?! Que dia cinzento...para isto era melhor chover a rodos, chover como se não houvesse amanhã. Ou então chover a potes, a cântaros, no molhado.
E que dizer do vento? Coitadas das eólicas, nada. Rajada máxima de 6,8 km\h? Um pântano. Vento zero neste momento.

Amanhã regressa a chuva, fraca, claro, no sítio do costume.
O frio que venha cá ter, esperamos por ele há semanas, a dita "normalidade" sem o frio não existe. E o frio é necessário, várias culturas precisam de temperaturas baixas no período de repouso.

*Tmín: 1,8ºC
Tmáx: 10,5ºC

Tactual: 9,8ºC
Hr: 89%*


----------



## Crazyrain (23 minutos atrás)

Boa noite .
Noite de chuva por aqui , chove com alguma intensidade agora.
Esteve o dia todo encoberto , aTmax foi de apenas 12 ° c.  A Tmin foi de 3 ° c.


----------

